# Das Ende einer Ära: Militär-Shooter in der Krise? - Kolumne von Peter Bathge



## Peter Bathge (3. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das Ende einer Ära: Militär-Shooter in der Krise? - Kolumne von Peter Bathge* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das Ende einer Ära: Militär-Shooter in der Krise? - Kolumne von Peter Bathge


----------



## MRRadioactiv (3. Dezember 2013)

absolut zu treffend! Ich hab damals auch COD: MW gemocht, es war neu und anders, leider hat man seit her nur noch lasche dump dödl Neuauflagen fabriziert.. und so hatte ich schon bei COD: MW 2 das Gefühl alles schon mal gesehen zu haben. (+ absolut konfuse Story)
Zum Glück gibts seltene Ausnahmen.  

Schöne Kolumne


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann da nur zustimmen - mit Metro, Bulletstorm oder Hard Reset hatte ich viel Spaß, während mich Militärshooter fast gänzlich kalt lassen.
Einzig die Battlefield 3 Kampagne habe ich durchgespielt ("Hab schließlich dafür bezahlt"), viel Spaß hatte ich aber damit nicht und ich kann mich gut erinnern, dass ich beim Multiplayer zocken mit Freunden oft genug darüber geflucht habe, DICE hätte die Entwicklungskosten der Kampagne und des noch schlimmeren Koop besser gänzlich in den Multiplayer gesteckt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2013)

Peter, du sprichst mir da voll aus der Seele. Was in dem Text steht, das spreche ich auch schon seit Jahren an und geht mir auf die Nerven. Das Shooter-Genre ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen einfach nur noch plump und hohl. Null Entscheidungen, man rennt nur noch gerade aus, ballert auf Pappmännchen und löst Scripts aus. Das in einem dermaßen hohen Tempo, ohne ab und zu Luftzuholen, dass man irgendwann nur noch Hektik anstatt Spaß verspürt. Oft darf man nicht mal mehr die Fahrzeuge selbst steuern, sondern selbstablaufend darf man nur noch auf die Gegner zielen, wie bei einem Rail-Shooter. Mit "wirklichem Spiel" hat das gar nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Peter, du sprichst mir da voll aus der Seele. Was in dem Text steht, das spreche ich auch schon seit Jahren an und geht mir auf die Nerven. Das Shooter-Genre ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen einfach nur noch plump und hohl. Null Entscheidungen, man rennt nur noch gerade aus, ballert auf Pappmännchen und löst Scripts aus. Das in einem dermaßen hohen Tempo, ohne ab und zu Luftzuholen, dass man irgendwann nur noch Hektik anstatt Spaß verspürt. Oft darf man nicht mal mehr die Fahrzeuge selbst steuern, sondern selbstablaufend darf man nur noch auf die Gegner zielen, wie bei einem Rail-Shooter. Mit "wirklichem Spiel" hat das gar nichts mehr zu tun.


 
Willkommen bei Call of Duty und seinen Klonen. 

Es gibt aber auch positive Ausnahmen: Far Cry z.B. oder das (leider verbuggte) Boiling Point oder Operation Flashpoint. Oder auch die Stalker Teile (letztere ab Boiling Point allerdings auch schon etwas älter).

Diese ganzen Shooter mit Triggersteuerung kamen erst groß durch die COD-Seuche in Mode. Es fehlt hier schlichtweg an neuen Innovationen. Und die Rückkehr zu Open World statt Schlauchlevel.


----------



## Kaisan (3. Dezember 2013)

Auch ich hatte damals allemal meinen Spaß mit dem ersten Modern Warfare, auch der zweite MW-Teil schien noch einigermaßen frisch und konnte über weite Strecken begeistern - doch danach driftete CoD in die Belanglosigkeit, baute kaum auf Innovationen, sondern ließ simples, anspruchsloses Action-Futter auf Gamer zustürmen - lineare Schlauchlevel und vom Entwickler aufgedrängte Entscheidungen inklusive. Da lässt sich wahrlich von einer Rückentwicklung reden - glücklicherweise gibt es hier und da Lichtblicke wie das grandiose BioShock Infinite, auch Call of Juarez: Gunslinger und Blood Dragon zeigen, dass es auch anders geht - diese Aussage trift Deine Kolumne grandios, Peter. Und ja, ich hoffe auf eine Wandlung des Genres im folgenden und in den folgenden Jahren - denn wenn die Spieler, die letztendlichen Konsumenten und Finanzierer der "Krachbumm-Spektakel", solcherlei Spiele kritisieren oder gar boykottieren, dann ist eine Veränderung zu mehr Anspruch im Genre unvermeidbar. Ich würde mich darüber freuen - und spreche an dieser Stelle mein Lob für die gelungene Kolumne aus


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. Dezember 2013)

ich mag ja CoD für das was es ist, aber wenn jeder diese Art von Spiel kopiert ist es Mist ...Und als dann noch die Horrorspiele zu Shootern wurden (RE5, Dead Space 3)...


----------



## kidou1304 (3. Dezember 2013)

muss dem beipflichten, schöne Kolumne!

Allerdings mache ich mir erst dann HOFFNUNG auf Änderung/Veränderung, wenn die Käuferzahlen von den großen im Genre wie BF und CoD stark zurückgehen würden, aber bei CoD ist das glaube ich noch nicht abzusehen, das der Zahlen der Art einbrechen, dass die Entwickler umdenken müssten.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2013)

Solange die Kiddies wie blöde COD kaufen und COD entweder meistverkauftes Spiel ist oder halt dank GTA nun "nur" noch unter den Top 3 diesbezüglich ändert sich nichts.

Es ist eigentlich auch irre, daß ein Shooter wie COD immens mehr Absatz als Konsolenversion erfährt wie als PC-Fassung. 

80% aller COD-Verkäufe entfallen auf die Konsolen. Einfach nur Wahnsinn. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, daß es zu einfach ist und zu 08/15. Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Spauldingxy (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass diese ewige Shooterschwemme mal langsam ein Ende hat. Die war ja teilweise so groß, dass sich selbst Spiele aus anderen Genres http://forum.pcgames.de/members/813575-outsiderxe.htmlgenötigt sahen, in diese Richtung zu gehen. Ein weiteres Beispiel neben den von Outsider genannen Spielen ist die Jagdreihe Cabela. Das war am Ende der reinste Egoshooter und hatte rein gar nichts mehr mit Jagdsimulation zu tun.


----------



## thisis (3. Dezember 2013)

wie reißerisch.

Es gibt kein Ende der Ära und auch keine Krise. Trotzdem mir games wie The last of Us oder Bioshock mehr liegen, sind die anderen Shooter auch gut und dem stimmen sicherlich die im zweistelligen Millionen Bereich liegenden Käuferzahlen zu.


----------



## 33Sachse (3. Dezember 2013)

Ist es nicht auch erschreckend,das ein kostenloses Spiel wie amerikas army proving grounds mehr spass macht als die neuen cod teile.dort gibt es den ganzen schnick schnack nicht mit zig luftschlägen und so weiter.dort kommt es auf teamplay an sonst geht nichts.und dadurch sind nicht viele kiddies zu finden und auch fast keine cheater.
seht euch doch all die neuen teile von cod an seit mw2 ist es nur noch ballern bis der arzt kommt und solange campen bis der heli fliegt.alles gleich.

wir sind ab jetzt bei AA-PG zu finden....www.33erclan.de


----------



## lars9401 (3. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Solange die Kiddies wie blöde COD kaufen ...


 
Denk aber auch dran, dass die Kiddies die ihr COD im Moment durch ältere Kumpels/ Brüder oder durch die Eltern bekommen auch noch "erwachsen" werden und somit ihr Spiel selber kaufen können. So schnell wird es nicht zu nen Umbruch kommen.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

In welchem Universum sind oder waren Egoshooter jemals aufregend oder sogar wegweisend (mal abgesehen von der bloßen Technik)???


----------



## chbdiablo (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> In welchem Universum sind oder waren Egoshooter jemals aufregend oder sogar wegweisend (mal abgesehen von der bloßen Technik)???


 
In unserem.


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> In welchem Universum sind oder waren Egoshooter jemals aufregend oder sogar wegweisend (mal abgesehen von der bloßen Technik)???


 
In welchem Universum waren Rollenspiele jemals aufregend oder sogar wegweisend (mal abgesehen von der bloßen Story)???  
Nicht ernst gemeint, bitte häng dich daran nicht 50 Beiträge lang auf ^^

Technik und Shooter, das geht einfach Hand in Hand. Doom war wegweisend, natürlich auch wegen der Technik. Und Half-Life 2 war wie gesagt erzählerisch definitiv wegweisend, von solchen Hybriden wie System Shock oder Deus Ex ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

"Früher" waren Shooter einfach nur "schieß auf jeden sich bewegenden Pixel" Spiele (Quake, Doom, Blood, Duke Nukem, UT), mit spielerischer Innovation hatte das nichts zu tun außer technisch.

Half Life kann man sehr wohl zugute halten, dass es etwas "Sinn" ist dieses hirntote Genre gebracht hat, das ist aber auch schon alles. HL2 ist einfach mehr vom Gleichen mit besserer Technik.

Abgesehen davon ist Half Life 2 heutzutagen einfach nur altbacken und das in fast jeglicher Hinsicht (auch mit Cinematic Mod). Das hat mich kürzlich erst derart gelangweilt, dass ich es abgebrochen habe.....

Das wirkliche Problem von Shootern ist es aber, dass sich das Gameplay schlicht nicht mit seriösem bzw. ernsthaften Storytelling verbinden lässt, wenn es gegen menschliche Gegner geht. Schon alleine deshalb "versagen" viele Shooter ala Bioshock. Bei Militärshooter mag das noch als Kriegshandlung durchgehen, aber auch das ist grenzwertig. Es ist halt nicht so einfach, wenn man ein Uraltgameplay von Spielen heranzieht, die einfach als spaßiger Zeitvertreib ohne Hirn gedacht waren, und es mit aktueller Inszenierung und Storytelling verknüpfen will... 

Ein Far Cry: Blood Dragon oder Call of Juarez Gunslinger machen es da viel besser, da sie sich nicht ernst nehmen und daher nicht mehr als reine Spaßshooter sind. Sie gehen dahin zurück, wo das Shootergenre herkommt und das ist nicht verkehrt. Für gute Inszenierungen und Storytelling gibt es andere und bessere Genres. Nicht umsonst gehören diese beiden Egoshooter zum Besten, was das Genre in den letzten Jahren hervorgebracht hat...


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> In welchem Universum waren Rollenspiele jemals aufregend oder sogar wegweisend (mal abgesehen von der bloßen Story)???
> Nicht ernst gemeint, bitte häng dich daran nicht 50 Beiträge lang auf ^^
> 
> Technik und Shooter, das geht einfach Hand in Hand. Doom war wegweisend, natürlich auch wegen der Technik. Und Half-Life 2 war wie gesagt erzählerisch definitiv wegweisend, von solchen Hybriden wie System Shock oder Deus Ex ganz zu schweigen.


 Ich sagte ja "mal abgesehen von der bloßen Technik"... 

Und ich würde ein Deus Ex eher als RPG aus Egoperspektive betrachten als einen Egoshooter. Das würde einem Spiel, das man praktisch gewaltlos und ohne schießen (=shooting -> Egoshooter) spielen kann, nicht gerecht.


----------



## DBqFetti (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß noch wie das mit den Shootern los ging. Doom, Duke Nukem, Quake etc. Es war einfach nur toll ein Spiel aus der Ego-Perspektive zu erleben. Viel wussten die Entwickler aber nicht damit anzufangen, also hat man viel Geschnetzel implementiert. Aber die Level waren trotzdem anständig durchdacht und in Multiplayer-Sitzungen waren die vielseitigen Waffen und die Beherrschung von Mechaniker à la Rocketjump entscheidend. Besonders im Verhältnis zu heute. Später wurde die Ego-Perspektive und der Shooter etwas erwachsener durch Spiele wie Half Life und besonders Counter Strike. Geschnetzel wurde durch Taktik, Skill (Stichwort: Trefferzone) und Teamplay ersetzt. Mein persönlicher Zenit in Shootern. 

Und dann habe ich das erste mal auf einer großen Lan das damals neue CoD gespielt und war schockiert. Ganz leichte Kost für den professionellen Casual-Spieler. Zielen, Mechanik und Teamplay ist zweitranging, dauerfeuernd um die Ecke rennen effektiv. Das einzige was im Team erledigt wurde war das gemeinschaftliche Granatenwerfen vom eigenen Startpunkt über die ganze Karte zum Gegnerstartpunkt um schon zu Beginn den ein oder anderen unverdienten Kill zu generieren. Das Spiel überzeugte durch den Chaoseffekt. Kills kamen irgendwo her ohne dass man sie erarbeiten musste. Jeder Horst war also in der Lage Kills einzufahren. Ich war damals noch davon überzeugt dass sich das niemals durchsetzen kann. Aber ich hatte nicht mit den ganzen Kleingeistern und Konsolenkiddies gerechnet die genau das wollten. Brauchten sie vorher noch Cheats aus Magazinen um massenhaft Kills einzufahren, liefert es das Spiel jetzt schon aus der Box. Einfach ein wenig draufhalten woraufhin der Killstreak folgt welche weitere Freekills generiert und klein Leons [oder beliebig anderen behinderten neumodischen Kindernamen einfügen] Belohnungsystem wird stimuliert. Jetzt noch ein NPC der ihm erklärt dass er der geilste Typ unter der Sonne sei und der Erfolgsrezept war perfekt. 

Daraus ist eine ganz neue Generation Shooter-Konsumenten herangewachsen. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich mit einem etwas jüngeren Arbeitskollegen darüber unterhalten und CoD vorgeworfen ein Railshooter zu sein. Man laufe das Schlauchlevel von einem Script zum anderen entlang und das Spiel präsentiert sich als Selbstläufer, man folgt dem Drehbuch Schritt für Schritt wie in einem Film. Als Antwort habe ich bekommen dass es doch der Sinn eines  Video-Spiels sei, ein Filmerlebnis anzustreben (nicht auf Fotorealismus o. ä. bezogen). Von der einstigen Faszination des selber Erleben, Machen und Entdecken, was ein Video-Spiel vom Film unterschieden hatte, ist nichts mehr geblieben. CoD hatte sich wie Hartz IV-TV eine Generation von Zombies erschaffen und diese Zombies lieben was sie sind. Ich bin auch davon überzeugt dass der aktuelle Trend zu Survival-Horror-Spielen sich hiervon ableitet. Massenhaft zu schwache Gegner die Sicherstellen dass es Free-Kills nur so regnet. Herausforderungen schrecken ab und Spiele in denen man nicht von der ersten Minute an die ganz große Nummer ist sind langweilig. Wer will denn erst üben müssen? Es muss einem in den Schoß fallen. Und wehe der NPC fehlt der einem nochmal versichert dass jeder Kill verdient und die eigene Leistung wirklich herausragend sei.


----------



## weenschen (3. Dezember 2013)

Kaufe mir schon seit einigen Jahren keine Shooter mehr, da sie immer gleich ermüdend sind. Über die Jahre glänzt man zwar durch immer bessere Grafik, aber ansonsten tut sich gar nichts - was auch. Es würde mich freuen, wenn anderen Genres etwas mehr Entwickler-Zuwendung zu Teil werden könnte. Dieses ewige Battlefield-Duty Gedrösel geht mir auf den Geist, zumal Battelfield 1942 heute noch mehr Spass macht, als alles was danach kam.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Dezember 2013)

Gut geschrieben Peter. Spricht auch mir aus der Seele.

Ich hab anfangs mal gedacht, dass es nur daran liegt, dass ich kein Interesse mehr am Genre habe, aber dann hab ich letztens mal wieder ein paar Klassiker zum Spaß angezockt und war überrascht, wieviel Spaß ich damit hatte. Bei den neueren Klonschafen verfall ich regelmäßig in den Tiefschlaf.


----------



## DBqFetti (3. Dezember 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> aber dann hab ich letztens mal wieder ein paar Klassiker zum Spaß angezockt und war überrascht, wieviel Spaß ich damit hatte. Bei den neueren Klonschafen verfall ich regelmäßig in den Tiefschlaf.


Kann ich so nur bestätigen. Ich hab vor kurzem noch mal FEAR gespielt. Es war im Humble Bundle also dachte ich mir: Ach komm, auf die alte Zeit.
Und es hat mich einfach nur weggeblasen. Die Level sind noch nicht mal so toll. Es gibt immer zwei Wege die aber zum selben Ziel führen. Trotzdem kann man sie immer erkunden, weil in dem/der anderen Gang/Lüftungsschacht/Kanal/Leiter/etc. ja etwas liegen könnte was man sonst verpasst. Und irgendwie vermittelt das Spiel einfach ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl als die modernen Battledutys.

Von diesem Erlebnis inspiriert habe ich nach den vielen NFS-Enttäuschungen der letzten Jahre auch wieder angefangen Underground 2 und Most Wanted 2005 zu spielen. Auch hat Half Life und Crysis wieder seinen Weg auf meine Festplatte gefunden. Unlängst habe ich auch nochmal FF7 durchgespielt und sogar Duke Nukem 3D (Megaton) und Shadow Warrior (Redux) befinden sich mittlerweile in meiner Steam-Bibliothek.

PS. Furchtbar jetzt Konsolenspieler zu sein und sich drei Geräte da hinstellen zu müssen. ^^


----------



## shaboo (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> In welchem Universum sind oder waren Egoshooter jemals aufregend oder sogar wegweisend (mal abgesehen von der bloßen Technik)???



Ich fand Ende der 90er Jahre Spiele wie Jedi Knight, Unreal, Half-Life und Wheel Of Time (nicht nur wegen der Technik) sowohl auf- als auch anregend und hatte damals auf ein Potential an Wegweisung gehofft, das sich heute - ein gutes Jahrzehnt später - leider als nicht einmal ansatzweise realisiert erwiesen hat. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass Shooter sich vom stupiden Ballern weg entwickeln und auf intelligente Art und Weise Elemente aus Action-Adventures und Action-Rollenspielen übernehmen würden, ohne dabei ihre Shooter-Seele zu verlieren. Stattdessen landen wir regelmäßig in der durch Auto-Heal und Auto-Aim weich gespülten Schlauchlevel- und Script-Hölle, die routinert-gelangweilt völlig Generisches abspult und dabei nicht einmal den Versuch unternimmt, eine irgendwie spannende, logische oder überraschende Geschichte zu erzählen oder glaubwürdige Charaktere zu schaffen, deren Schicksal uns am Herzen läge. Wie kreativitäts- und mutlos muss man als Branche eigentlich sein, um Spielern moderne Kriegs- und futuristische Science Fiction-Szenarien so lange reinzumästen (wie den Gänsen, genau), bis man irgendwann nur noch Kotzen möchte? Warum Fantasy immer nur als (Action-)RPG und nicht in einem waschechten Shooter? Warum eine so stiefmütterliche Behandlung des Western-Genres?

Vieles in Spielen macht heute definitiv mehr Spaß als früher (oder hätte ernsthaft jemand heute noch Spaß daran, Level-Karten auf Karo-Papier zu zeichnen oder in einem Shooter zwei Stunden nach irgendeinem Schalter zu suchen, der irgendeine Tür öffnet?), aber mittlerweile kommt mir die Spiele-Branche als Ganzes oft wie eine ehemals geile Indie-Band vor, die irgendwann von einem Major gesignt wurde und sich deshalb heutzutage immer weniger um gute oder authentische Songs und Texte kümmert, und immer mehr darum, welches Model im nächsten Video wohl die beste Figur machen mag.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Willkommen bei Call of Duty und seinen Klonen.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch positive Ausnahmen: Far Cry z.B. oder das (leider verbuggte) Boiling Point oder Operation Flashpoint. Oder auch die Stalker Teile (letztere ab Boiling Point allerdings auch schon etwas älter).
> 
> Diese ganzen Shooter mit Triggersteuerung kamen erst groß durch die COD-Seuche in Mode. Es fehlt hier schlichtweg an neuen Innovationen. Und die Rückkehr zu Open World statt Schlauchlevel.


 
Was wäre denn eine Innovation? Was will man denn an einem Spielprinzip, das in sich absolut simpel und im Kern schlichtweg nicht zu verbessern ist, neues machen? RPG-Elemente? Gab es schon, spätestens seit STALKER. RTS-Elemente? Passt wohl eher weniger. 

Ich sag es immer wieder..."Innovation" als Wort ist absolut überschätzt. Und ich habe in all den Jahren des Meckerns über fehlende "Innovationen" NIE auch nur annährend realistische Vorschläge lesen oder hören dürfen. Es gab in all den Jahren auch immer wieder mutige Entwickler, die sich an Neuem versucht haben oder Genres miteinander zu koppeln. Allerdings ging dies dann meist in die Hose, weil Elemente nur halbherzig oder fehlerhaft umgesetzt wurden. 

Viel wichtiger ist, dass ein Spiel richtig und gut umgesetzt ist. Und das alles so funktioniert, wie es soll und wie man es als Spieler aufgrund Versprechungen der Entwickler erwartet und wünscht. 

Ach...und Open World war nie essenzieller Bestandteil eines Shooters. Open World ist ein Element, dass sich in nahezu jedes Genre integrieren lässt. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob es nun Shooter, RPG, Rennspiel oder gar RTS ist. Und es ist, meiner Meinung nach, schon gar kein Qualitätsmerkmal eines Spiels. Ganz besonders dann nicht, wenn es mies umgesetzt ist, Aufträge eintönig und langweilig sind. Etwa in FarCry 3.

Ich bin mal ganz ehrlich: Ich würde mir ein CoD durchaus kaufen, wäre es nicht so maßlos überteuert. Denn es macht ja genau das richtig, was es machen will. CoD funktioniert einfach bestens als Hirn aus und ballern-Shootern, der schlicht und einfach nur schnelle Kost für Zwischendurch ist. Wer mehr haben will, kauft sich ArmA oder vergleichbare Shooter. 

Letztendlich ist das Subgenre der Militär-Shooter, wie wir sie seit CoD4 kennen, solange NICHT tot, bis die Kunden nicht mehr kaufen. Solange die Zahlen konstant bleiben, wird sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2013)

@Red: Es gibt schon Innovationen wenn möglich. Keine Schlauchlevels wären schon einmal ein Anfang. Dann eine KI, die den Namen verdient, einen auch mal umgeht oder flankiert. Z.B. wie damals in Fear. Dazu nicht auf billige Triggerschaltungen setzen. Bin ich an einem Punkt kommen so viele Soldaten ohne Ende bis ich es zu Punkt b geschafft habe. Blödsinn. Ich wäre für Klasse statt Masse.

RPG-Elemente sind gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ähnlich wie bei Stalker, eventuell ein kleines Crafting-System alá Far Cry 3 (nur nicht so exzessiv ausgebaut) sind doch nicht schädlich.

Und vor allen Dingen hätte ich gern Charaktere in die ich mich reinversetzen kann. Bei COD weiß ich nach dem durchzocken nicht mal mehr die Namen.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Red: Es gibt schon Innovationen wenn möglich. Keine Schlauchlevels wären schon einmal ein Anfang. Dann eine KI, die den Namen verdient, einen auch mal umgeht oder flankiert. Z.B. wie damals in Fear. Dazu nicht auf billige Triggerschaltungen setzen. Bin ich an einem Punkt kommen so viele Soldaten ohne Ende bis ich es zu Punkt b geschafft habe. Blödsinn. Ich wäre für Klasse statt Masse.
> 
> RPG-Elemente sind gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ähnlich wie bei Stalker, eventuell ein kleines Crafting-System alá Far Cry 3 (nur nicht so exzessiv ausgebaut) sind doch nicht schädlich.
> 
> Und vor allen Dingen hätte ich gern Charaktere in die ich mich reinversetzen kann. Bei COD weiß ich nach dem durchzocken nicht mal mehr die Namen.


 Fear und Far Cry waren leider so mit die einzigen Egoshooter der letzten 15 Jahre, die es überhaupt verdienen, den Begriff KI in der Featureliste zu führen... 

Das scheint mir so eine verloren gegangene bzw. auf der Strecke gebliebene Kunst zu sein...


----------



## Lorin1 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mal ein COD spielen um mitreden zu können.

Ich finde schon, dass dieses Aktion-Kino-Spielegenre seine Daseinsberechtigung hat. Hin und wieder fühle ich mich von einem schnellen, durchgescriptetem Spiel sehr gut unterhalten. Ist halt alles eine Frage der Dosierung.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn ich mir jetzt ein COD gönnen würde ich ziemlich sicher total geflasht wäre ob der Präsentation. Und vermutlich auch noch ein zweites Mal. Ob ich danach noch Spaß an dem Genre hätte wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.

Der Mix macht es einfach. Wir haben heute eine so große Auswahl an Spielen und Genres, dass es ja fast schon verrückt ist sich auf die Shooter zu konzentrieren. Sollen sie doch jedes Jahr ein neues COD bringen.... man muss ja nicht jedes Jahr auf den Zug aufspringen.

Ich halte es so, dass ich nach jedem durchgespielten Titel das Genre wechsle. So hat man einfach mehr Spaß und Geduld sich auch mal ein einen Scriptshooter anzuschauen, weil man weiss dass man danach in XCom wieder schalten und walten kann wie man will.


----------



## shaboo (3. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich sag es immer wieder..."Innovation" als Wort ist absolut überschätzt. Und ich habe in all den Jahren des Meckerns über fehlende "Innovationen" NIE auch nur annährend realistische Vorschläge lesen oder hören dürfen. Es gab in all den Jahren auch immer wieder mutige Entwickler, die sich an Neuem versucht haben oder Genres miteinander zu koppeln. Allerdings ging dies dann meist in die Hose, weil Elemente nur halbherzig oder fehlerhaft umgesetzt wurden.


 
 Da würde ich tendenziell zustimmen. Evolution und Kombination von Bewährtem würde mir auch vollkommen reichen. Anschauungsmaterial ist aus 30 Jahren Videospielgeschichte ja mehr als reichlich vorhanden ...



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ach...und Open World war nie essenzieller Bestandteil eines Shooters.


 
 Stimmt natürlich, allerdings lieben die meisten Spieler Autonomie und Handlungsfreiheit (was ja nicht heißen muss, dass es keinen roten Faden im Spiel geben darf) und diesem Bedürfnis kommt Open World halt schon sehr stark entgegen. Natürlich macht OW alleine aus einem schlechten Spiel noch kein gutes, aber je wichtiger einem dieses Element ist, desto mehr wird man in der Regel bereit sein, über andere Schwächen hinweg zu schauen. Ich hatte beispielsweise mit Far Cry 3 und Borderlands einen Riesenspaß und das lag mit Sicherheit auch an den OW-Elementen. Natürlich verschenkt FC 3 viel Potential und natürlich hatte Borderlands eine schwache Story und generische Quests, aber trotzdem waren für mich beide wohltuend verschieden von zu Tode linearisiertem und gescriptetem Shooter-Einerlei.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Open World ist ein Element, dass sich in nahezu jedes Genre integrieren lässt. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob es nun Shooter, RPG, Rennspiel oder gar RTS ist.


 
 Prinzipiell ja, aber in Genres, in denen man im wesentlichen eine Figur oder einen Charakter durch das ganze Spiel begleitet (ob nun klassische Shooter und Rollenspiele oder Titel wie GTA, Tomb Raider oder Mafia) hat man häufig ein viel natürlicheres und unmittelbareres Bedürfnis nach Autonomie und Handlungsfreiheit als in anderen Genres.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (3. Dezember 2013)

Spielt sich zwar eher wie´n Adeventure in dem auch mal geballert wird: aber mir hat Bioshock Infinite wirklich zugesagt.
War nach CoD1 der zweite Shooter (offiziell isses glaub ich einer) den ich mir gekauft hab. Am Wochenende im Steam-Sale.


----------



## Atuan (3. Dezember 2013)

Ego-Shooter gehören schon ein wenig zu meinen Lieblingsspielen. Wenn ich nur mal so darüber nachdenke... Far Cry, Halo, Half Life, Borderlands, XIII, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., Jedi Knight, Black, System Shock... Ein paar der besten Spiele(-Reihen), die ich je gespielt habe. Militärshooter allerdings... Mir hingen schon die Weltkriegsdinger schnell zum Hals raus. Hat sich mit dem "Krieg gegen den Terror"-Szenario nicht wirklich gebessert. Keine Ahnung, warum ich solche Spiele nicht mag... Ich würde Ihr "Ende" daher kaum bemerken


----------



## Terracresta (3. Dezember 2013)

Hoffen wir, dass es sich bewahrheitet.

Übrigens war Doom kein technisches Wunderwerk. Und es ist hat ein dermaßen simples Spielprinzip, dass man davon keinen Gameplay Höhenflüge für die Zukunft ableiten konnte. Ein Hype, mehr nicht.


----------



## Peter23 (3. Dezember 2013)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass es sich bewahrheitet.
> 
> Übrigens war Doom kein technisches Wunderwerk. Und es ist hat ein dermaßen simples Spielprinzip, dass man davon keinen Gameplay Höhenflüge für die Zukunft ableiten konnte. Ein Hype, mehr nicht.


 
Zu seiner Zeit war Doom der absolute Hammer und es konnte kein anderes Game mithalten.


----------



## Atuan (3. Dezember 2013)

Da hier öfter "Open World" genannt wurde: Was ist eigentlich Fallout 3? Den Teil habe ich über weite Strecken wie einen Shooter gespielt (New Vegas nicht mehr... War als Shooter zu schwierig). Zumindest die 08/15-Standardgegner konnte man einfach so wegpusten. Nur für die etwas dickeren Brocken (oder bei Munitionsknappheit) musste man auf V.A.T.S. zurückgreifen. Für mich fast schon ein Open World Shooter... Würde man da an den richtigen Schräubchen drehen, hätte man einen klasse Ego-Shooter. Mit id-Software hat ZeniMax ja Experten für sowas an Bord. Wenn man die gemeinsam mit Bethesda mal machen lässt... Könnte ein Meilenstein werden.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Dezember 2013)

Atuan schrieb:


> Da hier öfter "Open World" genannt wurde: Was ist eigentlich Fallout 3? Den Teil habe ich über weite Strecken wie einen Shooter gespielt (New Vegas nicht mehr... War als Shooter zu schwierig). Zumindest die 08/15-Standardgegner konnte man einfach so wegpusten. Nur für die etwas dickeren Brocken (oder bei Munitionsknappheit) musste man auf V.A.T.S. zurückgreifen. Für mich fast schon ein Open World Shooter... Würde man da an den richtigen Schräubchen drehen, hätte man einen klasse Ego-Shooter. Mit id-Software hat ZeniMax ja Experten für sowas an Bord. Wenn man die gemeinsam mit Bethesda mal machen lässt... Könnte ein Meilenstein werden.


 Alles nur das nicht...


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Red: Es gibt schon Innovationen wenn möglich. Keine Schlauchlevels wären schon einmal ein Anfang. Dann eine KI, die den Namen verdient, einen auch mal umgeht oder flankiert. Z.B. wie damals in Fear. Dazu nicht auf billige Triggerschaltungen setzen. Bin ich an einem Punkt kommen so viele Soldaten ohne Ende bis ich es zu Punkt b geschafft habe. Blödsinn. Ich wäre für Klasse statt Masse.
> 
> RPG-Elemente sind gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ähnlich wie bei Stalker, eventuell ein kleines Crafting-System alá Far Cry 3 (nur nicht so exzessiv ausgebaut) sind doch nicht schädlich.
> 
> Und vor allen Dingen hätte ich gern Charaktere in die ich mich reinversetzen kann. Bei COD weiß ich nach dem durchzocken nicht mal mehr die Namen.


 Das sind aber alles keine Innovationen. Sondern Dinge, die bereits mal da waren und alles andere als "neu" sind. 

Ich würde eher in eine andere Richtung gehen: Bewährtes verbessern und ausbauen, gern auch mit anderen Elementen. Man hat weniger Risiko und trotzdem die Chance, weiter zu entwickeln.

Eine Innovation wäre es, Fallout mit WarCraft und Mass Effect zu verbinden, samt Zombies und alles zu einem Endzeit-Fantasy-SciFi-Spiel zu verbinden, samit Gesellschaftskritik und einer Mischung aus RTS und Shooter. Das wäre innovativ. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Art der Innovation nicht angenommen werden würde, einfach weil schon RTS und Ego-Shooter nicht miteinander zu verbinden sind. Das Setting wäre übrigens auch viel zu abgedreht und würde hier wohl den wenigsten gefallen.


----------



## Atuan (3. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Alles nur das nicht...



Warum nicht? Weil Fallout ein RPG ist und auch ein RPG bleiben soll und schon genug Klassiker zu schlechten Shootern verwurschtelt wurden? Im Normalfall würde ich nun laut "Ja!!!11einundelfzig" schreien... Aber Fallout wurde mit dem dritten Teil ja schon unwiederbringlich verwurschtelt 

Wie gesagt, Fallout 3 habe ich über weite Strecken schon als Shooter gespielt. Hat sich sogar recht gut angefühlt. Warum soll man da nicht noch ein wenig nachbessern? Die Elder Scrolls Reihe kommt auch ohne V.A.T.S. aus (und fühlt sich 1:1 wie die neuen Fallouts an).


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das sind aber alles keine Innovationen. Sondern Dinge, die bereits mal da waren und alles andere als "neu" sind.
> 
> Ich würde eher in eine andere Richtung gehen: Bewährtes verbessern und ausbauen, gern auch mit anderen Elementen. Man hat weniger Risiko und trotzdem die Chance, weiter zu entwickeln.


 
Ich mag es nicht stringent an einen Hauptweg gefesselt zu sein, unter Highspeed zu stehen und nach 5 h ist alles vorbei. Ich möchte neben dem Hauptweg Dinge entdecken, Nebenmissionen lösen u.s.w. Und auch mehr tun als nur Kimme+Korn zu nehmen und zu feuern. Deswegen mag ich so Genremixe wie Fallout 3, Farcry 3 mehr als ein COD. Auch wenn Fallout 3 nichts mehr mit dem Stil der Vorgänger (Rundenstrategie ala Jagged Alliance) zu tun hat.


----------



## batesvsronin (3. Dezember 2013)

seh ich ähnlich, ist einfach total uninteressant namen- und emotionslose Roboter durchs level zu jagen... ich erinnere mich noch an Prey, dank des Intros und was sie einem im späteren Verlauf das Spiels alles angetan haben, hat das emotionen ausgelöst die solche "sammle Intel"-"weil America"-Spiele nicht mehr schaffen... sie könnten es vielleicht, wäre die Geschichte besser und die Supersoldaten vielleicht ein wenig menschlicher...


----------



## shaboo (3. Dezember 2013)

Atuan schrieb:


> Militärshooter allerdings... Mir hingen schon die Weltkriegsdinger schnell zum Hals raus. Hat sich mit dem "Krieg gegen den Terror"-Szenario nicht wirklich gebessert. Keine Ahnung, warum ich solche Spiele nicht mag... Ich würde Ihr "Ende" daher kaum bemerken



Ging mir ähnlich. CoD 1 und MoH 1 gespielt und bei CoD 2 schon keinen Bock mehr darauf gehabt. Abgesehen davon, dass mir kein Weltkriegsshooter so viel Spaß gemacht hat wie Return To Castle Wolfenstein - gerade eben, weil das kein typischer Vertreter war. Generell unterwerfen sich Weltkriegs-, Modern Warfare- und Anti-Terror-Shooter eben auch gerne dem (Pseudo-)Realismus-Diktat und haben demensprechend weniger Raum für Fantasie, Kreativität und Atmosphäre. Spiele wie Jedi Knight, XIII oder Borderlands erheben überhaupt nicht den Anspruch, Krieg in irgendeiner Weise "realistisch" zu simulieren, sondern haben ihre Stärken auf ganz anderen Gebieten, die von Dir, mir und vermutlich auch vielen anderen, die hier posten, deutlich mehr geschätzt werden. Allerdings muss man auch klar sehen, dass die Waffenkultur gerade in den USA eine vollkommen andere ist. In dortigen Foren bekommt man sehr schnell mit, wie normal dort der Schießstandbesuch mit den Kindern am Wochenende oder eine Waffensammlung im Keller - auch in gebildeten und intellektuellen Kreisen - sind. Deswegen besitzt im Hinblick auf diesen Markt der Einbau realistischer und moderner Waffen in Spiele wie CoD oder GTA auch noch einmal eine ganz andere Attraktivität als hierzulande, wo man ebenso gerne auch mal mit Schwertern oder Bögen in Fantasy-Welten hantiert, wofür die Amis häufig nur bedingt zu haben sind. Und wo traditionell jährlich die Kriegsveteranen gefeiert und auch heute immer noch mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Kriege geführt werden, ist Krieg im allgemeinen und der zweite Weltkrieg im besonderen als Szenario natürlich auch deutlich attraktiver und präsenter ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht stringent an einen Hauptweg gefesselt zu sein, unter Highspeed zu stehen und nach 5 h ist alles vorbei. Ich möchte neben dem Hauptweg Dinge entdecken, Nebenmissionen lösen u.s.w. Und auch mehr tun als nur Kimme+Korn zu nehmen und zu feuern. Deswegen mag ich so Genremixe wie Fallout 3, Farcry 3 mehr als ein COD. Auch wenn Fallout 3 nichts mehr mit dem Stil der Vorgänger (Rundenstrategie ala Jagged Alliance) zu tun hat.


 Und Fallout 3 hat sich bewährt. FarCry 3 auch. Auch Dark Souls hat sich bewährt. Und ich würde es begrüßen, wenn sich Entwickler an derlei Spielen ein Beispiel nehmen, Elemente aufgreifen und erweitern/verbessern.


----------



## lars9401 (3. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und Fallout 3 hat sich bewährt. FarCry 3 auch. Auch Dark Souls hat sich bewährt. Und ich würde es begrüßen, wenn sich Entwickler an derlei Spielen ein Beispiel nehmen, Elemente aufgreifen und erweitern/verbessern.



FarCry 3 war aber nun nicht gerade abwechslungsreich was die Nebenaufträge anging. Entweder konnte ich Tiere jagen (hier hat sich nur das Tier geändert und ob ich nun den Bogen oder die Flinte genommen habe, ist egal, erschießen musste ich das Tier trotzdem), Türme erklettern (was man zwangsweise gemacht hat um was von der Karte zu sehen), Außenposten einnehmen (da wurde man ja auch dazu gezwungen, wenn man nicht ständig vorher 20 km zu nem Auftrag fahren wollte) und noch irgendwelche Rennen (die hab ich links liegen lassen).

Das Problem mit Open World ist bei mir, dass ich ne gute Geschichte haben will und da spiel ich meistens nur die Hauptaufträge hintereinander, da mich der Rest nicht wirklich interessiert, da er meistens nichts zur Story beiträgt.


----------



## DerBloP (3. Dezember 2013)

Naja ich hätte tendenziell nichts gegen einen "neuen" WWII Einzel-Spieler Shooter ala CoD 1 oder auch MoH 1, beide Spiele waren mMn Super. Die Levels dürften ein wenig größer sein. Mega Realistisch sollte ein guter Militär Shooter im Single Player aber auch nicht werden. Und bitte auch nicht dieses verblödete Ki-Team befehligungs kack wie in Band of Brothers Hells Highway, sowas lenkt doch nur vom geschehen ab. Lieber Infiltriere Militär Basis und co. auf eigene Faust...


----------



## shaboo (3. Dezember 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> FarCry 3 war aber nun nicht gerade abwechslungsreich was die Nebenaufträge anging. Entweder konnte ich Tiere jagen (hier hat sich nur das Tier geändert und ob ich nun den Bogen oder die Flinte genommen habe, ist egal, erschießen musste ich das Tier trotzdem), Türme erklettern (was man zwangsweise gemacht hat um was von der Karte zu sehen), Außenposten einnehmen (da wurde man ja auch dazu gezwungen, wenn man nicht ständig vorher 20 km zu nem Auftrag fahren wollte) und noch irgendwelche Rennen (die hab ich links liegen lassen).


 
 Die Nebenaufträge waren in Far Cry 3 leider tatsächlich sehr "neben". Zudem fand ich es auch ziemlich grotesk wie dem Hauptcharakter angesichts gefangen gehaltener, vergewaltigter und gefolterter Freunde die Möglichkeit gegeben wurde, statt sich um deren Befreiung zu kümmern, vielleicht doch erst mal ein wenig bei Jetski-Rennen, Pokern oder Wettschießen zu entspannen. Aktivitäten dieser Art langweilen nicht nur nach fünf Minuten, sondern hätten auch besser in irgendeinem separaten "Inselparadies"-Teil des Spiels oder in einer Art New Game+ Platz gefunden. So waren das eher Fremdkörper, die der - potentiell bedrohlichen - Atmosphäre und der Glaubwürdigkeit der Welt sehr abträglich waren. Da hat man sich teilweise wie auf dem Rummel gefühlt. Eigentlich ist diese Kulisse ja auch wie geschaffen für Add-Ons aller Art, aber leider kam da ja gar nichts mehr (außer dem mir persönlich zu trashigen und zu grellen Blood Dragon).


----------



## golani79 (3. Dezember 2013)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Und bitte auch nicht dieses verblödete Ki-Team befehligungs kack wie in Band of Brothers Hells Highway, sowas lenkt doch nur vom geschehen ab.


 
Ablenkung? lol .. hat dich wohl überfordert, nicht mehr als 1 Mann Rambo Armee durchballern zu können ..


----------



## shaboo (3. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ablenkung? lol .. hat dich wohl überfordert, nicht mehr als 1 Mann Rambo Armee durchballern zu können ..


 
 Naja, in der Rainbow Six-Reihe oder ähnlichen Titeln spielt Teamplanung wirklich eine Rolle, aber in Shootern braucht so was doch echt kein Mensch: Wenn die KI-Kollegen zu gut sind, wird man arbeitslos; wenn sie zu schlecht sind, spielt man permanent den Babysitter; wenn sie nur Kulisse sind, stehen sie einem dauernd im Weg rum. Nenn mir doch mal einen Titel, bei dem der Verzicht auf KI-Mitstreiter ein wirklich großer Verlust wäre ...


----------



## lars9401 (3. Dezember 2013)

DerBloP schrieb:


> ... Und bitte auch nicht dieses verblödete Ki-Team befehligungs kack wie in Band of Brothers Hells Highway, sowas lenkt doch nur vom geschehen ab ...


 
Die beiden Teams waren jetzt nun wirklich nicht schwer zu befehligen. Und außerdem war Brothers in Arms (so heißt das Spiel wirklich) nun mal kein COD.


----------



## shaboo (3. Dezember 2013)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja ich hätte tendenziell nichts gegen einen "neuen" WWII Einzel-Spieler Shooter ala CoD 1 oder auch MoH 1, beide Spiele waren mMn Super


 
 NNEEEIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN! 2003 waren die ganz okay, aber seitdem sind zehn Jahre vergangen und gefühlt tausend Spiele identischer Machart erschienen. Wenn schon unbedingt wieder WW2, dann wenigstens ein anderes Genre, z.B. Stealth oder RPG ...


----------



## golani79 (3. Dezember 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Naja, in der Rainbow Six-Reihe oder ähnlichen Titeln spielt Teamplanung wirklich eine Rolle, aber in Shootern braucht so was doch echt kein Mensch: Wenn die KI-Kollegen zu gut sind, wird man arbeitslos; wenn sie zu schlecht sind, spielt man permanent den Babysitter; wenn sie nur Kulisse sind, stehen sie einem dauernd im Weg rum. Nenn mir doch mal einen Titel, bei dem der Verzicht auf KI-Mitstreiter ein wirklich großer Verlust wäre ...


 
Ähm .. hast du Brothers in Arms überhaupt gespielt?


----------



## shaboo (3. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ähm .. hast du Brothers in Arms überhaupt gespielt?



 Sicher. Statt frontal halt immer über die Flanken. Wird irgendwann auch öde. Immer dieselbe Taktik ist halt irgendwie keine Taktik mehr. Und diesen inaccurate aim-Kram brauche ich erst recht gar nicht. Hab allerdings nur "Road To Hill 30" gespielt. "Hell's Highway" liegt hier immer noch ungespielt rum ...


----------



## golani79 (4. Dezember 2013)

BiA ist auch ein Taktikshooter - du spielst nen Squadleader, der seine Fire / Assaultteams kommandiert.
Nimm die Funktion raus und du hast nen 0815 Shooter - nimm die Taktikelemente aus einem Rainbow Six raus und du hast nen 0815 Shooter.

Dass man nicht zielgenau schießen konnte, hat in den ersten beiden Teilen schon genervt - in HH jedoch, funktioniert das jetzt.

Auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden wars schon ne Herausforderung - und langweilig? 
Was ist dann bitte ein normaler Shooter? Nach 5 Minuten langweilig?

Bei BiA kam bei mir jedenfalls keine Langeweile auf - es war mal was anderes in dem sonst immer einheitlichen Shooterbrei und die Mechaniken haben eigentlich recht gut funktioniert.

Zum Thema - immer die gleiche Taktik ist keine Taktik mehr.
Die 4 F´s funktionieren auch heute noch ...


----------



## svd (4. Dezember 2013)

Mein letzter Shooter war "Ghosts". 

Jap, der Einzelspielerpart ist definitiv ein Spiel für "Land of the Dead" Zombies, welche sich von billigstem Feuerwerk ablenken lassen.
Bleibt zu hoffen, das immer mehr davon "aufwachen". 

Obwohl eh klar ist, dass CoD hauptsächlich des MPs wegen gekauft wird. Und nur jene Leute meckern, welche die Solokampagne tatsächlich gespielt, oder zumindest mal begonnen, haben.


----------



## Angie2012 (4. Dezember 2013)

Die einzigsten Spiele die ich momentan Spiele sind   "STALKER Call of Prypiat" &
"Batman Arkham City".

In beiden hat / kann man : 
-Schleichen,
-ballern, 
-Taktik
-Equipment upgraden,
-frei begebare Welt,
-viel entdecken 

und man hat auch ruhige Phasen wie in HL 2 .

Und solche Spiele die sich vom Spieletempo sowieso abwechseln sind meistens besser und haben auch ein  tolles und angenehmes Gameplay und bleiben vor allem in 
Erinnerung !


Und für mich ist das Militär Genre schon lange ausgelutscht COD , MOH, BF , usw

Viele von meinen FreundesKreis haben von den Militär zeugs auch die Nase voll und 
probieren sich jetzt auch mal an andere Genres wie RPG und so.   .....
Einer spielt sogar das alte NFS Underground 1 

Die alten zeiten sind die Besten Zeiten !
Zwar nicht immer,  aber oft.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Trend zu immer mehr Inszenierung und immer weniger gameplay betrifft ja nicht nur das Shooter Genre. Auch Rollenspiele leiden massiv darunter genau wie alles, was dazwischen liegt und gemeinhin unter dem Begriff Action-Adventure zusammengefasst wird.

Warum ist das so? Unter anderem liegt es wohl mal wieder an den Konsolen. Ein Gamepad ist denkbar ungeeignet, um sich in einer dreidimensionalen Spielwelt zu bewegen. Das geht überhaupt nur vernünftig, mit selbstständiger Kamerasteuerung und Aiming-Hilfen. Begrenzter Arbeitsspeicher usw. schränken zusätzlich die Levelgröße/Objektanzahl ein. Kein Wunder also, dass da nichts bei rumkommt, was spielerisch überzeugt. Und wenn man spielerisch nicht überzeugen kann, muss eben die Inszenierung so atemberaubend sein, dass es niemanden mehr kümmert!


----------



## shaboo (4. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> BiA ist auch ein Taktikshooter - du spielst nen Squadleader, der seine Fire / Assaultteams kommandiert.
> Nimm die Funktion raus und du hast nen 0815 Shooter - nimm die Taktikelemente aus einem Rainbow Six raus und du hast nen 0815 Shooter.



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Spiel sehr schnell wieder vergessen habe, weil ich es in vielen Teilen halbherzig und teilweise auch einfach schlecht umgesetzt fand. Die durchschnittliche Grafik, die unglaubwürdigen Levelbegrenzungen (teils durch unsichtbare Mauern, teils durch hüfthohe Zäune), das ständige Verreißen beim Schießen, kein Robben, kein Hinlegen, kein freies Speichern - und der großartige Taktikanspruch geht spätestens dann flöten, wenn man merkt, dass das Spiel oft nur eine Lösung und keinerlei Handlungsalternativen zulässt, im Grunde seines Herzens also ebenso linear (und im übrigen auch ebenso kurz) wie CoD und Co. ist, nur halt eben mit anderen Mitteln. Hat Hell's Highway da wirklich mehr zu bieten? Dann findet's ja vielleicht doch irgendwann noch mal den Weg in mein Laufwerk ...


----------



## UthaSnake (4. Dezember 2013)

Warum Militär-Shooter langweilig sind? 
Nun:
- keine (gute) Story!
- keine emotionale Bindung zu den spielbaren Charakteren möglich, da diese von Level zu Level gewechselt werden! Ja, der Tod von Person XY im Modern Warfare 1 war überraschend, aber hat mich damals nicht "mitgenommen" oder bewegt - da diese Figur eine gesichts- und geschichtslose Figur war!
- zu viel von allem! Zu viele Hubschrauber, zu viele Explosionen, zu viele Gegner, zu viele Scriptmomente, zu viele Einschränkungen im Leveldesign (was die Freiheiten des Spielers betrifft!), zu viel Patriotismus, zu viel Spielzeit im SP.... halt moment...!
- zu kurze Spieldauer im SP (und ich für meinen Teil, will einen ORDENTLICHEN SP, da diese Spiele dort ihre Wurzeln haben!!!)
- zu wenig von wichtigem: Zu wenig Drama, zu wenig Realismus, zu wenig Ernsthaftigkeit, zu wenig Entscheidungen! Ich mein verdammt, die können in einem Videospiel ALLES erzählen und passieren lassen! Rette ich die einzige Person die diesen Krieg noch abwenden kann oder meine Familie!??! etc... Und nocheinmal, weil es einfach so wichtig ist: zu wenig Spielzeit! (die SP-Kampagnen dieser Spiele rechtfertigen keinen Vollpreis!)
- kein Wiederspielwert!
- ...Hach, eigentlich haben sie gar nichts (mehr) was sie lohnenswert macht! 

Der beste Militär-Shooter der letzten Jahre bleibt für mich Spec Ops: The Line!
Dieses Spiel war zwar nun auch keine Offenbarung in diesem Genre, aber es hob sich sehr positiv von seinen Konkurrenten ab - und hat leider nicht seine verdiente Bachtung bekommen!


----------



## lars9401 (4. Dezember 2013)

Angie2012 schrieb:


> Die einzigsten Spiele die ich momentan Spiele sind   "STALKER Call of Prypiat" &
> "Batman Arkham City".
> 
> In beiden hat / kann man :
> ...



Wo konnte man in Arkham City denn ballern ??


----------



## Angie2012 (4. Dezember 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wo konnte man in Arkham City denn ballern ??



Mit der Selbstgebastelten Elektro Knarre die den Gegner unter Strom setzt.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Der beste Militär-Shooter der letzten Jahre bleibt für mich Spec Ops: The Line!
> Dieses Spiel war zwar nun auch keine Offenbarung in diesem Genre, aber es hob sich sehr positiv von seinen Konkurrenten ab - und hat leider nicht seine verdiente Bachtung bekommen!


 Spec Ops The Line ist aber ein ANTI-Militärshooter. Es ist in gewisser Weise auch eine Kritik an all den anderen Militärshootern....

Nichtsdestotrotz gebe ich dir völlig recht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2013)

Bei solchen Diskussionen werfe ich gerne ein oft übersehenes Spiel in den Raum:

Moh Pacific assault (als MoH noch kein CoD clon war)

Features:

-Charaktere die sich entwickeln (Medic der am Anfang kotzt, wenn er dich bandagiert und später im Spiel (wenn auch schon das rote Kreuz auf dem Helm sich aufzulösen beginnt) es mit einem " das ist nur ne Fleischwunde" abtut)

-Kein regenerierendes Health, sondern nur 3 oder 4 (!) Medpacs, die man sich selbst über das Level einteilen muss und einem nicht gesagt wird, wie lang der Level ist.

-Befehlssystem (Sperrfeuer (übrigens Inspiration für meinen Namen  ), vorrücken, zurückziehen, sammeln)

-Dynamische KI (man kann gezielt Offiziere töten und die Gegner so zum Rückzug bewegen, bei starken Sperrfeuer verlieren auch die eigenen Leute den Mut, was man an Gesprächen hören muss und Rückzugsbefehl geben muss/ kann um sich neu zu formieren)



Das alles 2004 (!)
 (Und von EA)




whatever, ich installier mal wieder MoHPA


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Dezember 2013)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Der beste Militär-Shooter der letzten Jahre bleibt für mich Spec Ops: The Line!
> Dieses Spiel war zwar nun auch keine Offenbarung in diesem Genre, aber es hob sich sehr positiv von seinen Konkurrenten ab - *und hat leider nicht seine verdiente Bachtung bekommen!*


Meiner Meinung nach, weil es sich meiner Meinung nach zu viele Schnitzer geleistet hat.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, weil es sich meiner Meinung nach zu viele Schnitzer geleistet hat.



Die Story war super, aber das Spiel hat es nicht geschafft, gameplay und Story zu verbinden. Man hat eine bessere Erfahrung, wenn man sich die cutscenes auf YouTube anguckt.
 Wenn ich mich durch langweiliges gameplay hangeln muss, um zu den guten Stellen zu kommen, die Filme sind, macht ein Spiel etwas grundlegend falsch.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2013)

irgendwie kommt mir hier ein bisschen zu kurz, dass die kampagnen in cod und noch eher in battlefield wohl maximal eine art warm-up für den mp-modus darstellen. 
ich spiel beides nicht (mehr), aber das ist zumindest mein eindruck.

wie viele leute werden sich gerade diese beiden genre-vertreter (viel mehr sinds ja auch eigentlich gar nicht, moh ist tot) wegen der kampagne kaufen? 3? 
und der bedingungslose fokus auf den mp ist es wohl, was dem genre insgesamt geschadet hat. 
eine anspruchsvolle kampagne mit guter ki etc etc zu kreieren, stelle ich mir nun einmal weitaus schwieriger (=zeitaufwendiger =teurer) vor als ein paar mp-maps zu entwerfen.


----------



## Kerusame (4. Dezember 2013)

ich steh zwar eigentlich auf shooter, was ich aber gerade in den letzten jahren kritisieren muss ist der enthaltene pseudorealismus. man kann zwar einen soldaten mit nem defi killn, aber dein quad hält sprünge aus 100m höhe aus, ohne schaden zu nehmen. deine kugeln fallen zwar auf eine bestimmte distanz ab, du kannst trotzdem um die ecke erschossen werden. du kassierst 30 schuss ins knie, und hast blut im auge. du kannst die ganze map mit c4 und mienen volllegen, bei der explosion bleiben aber bäume und holzhütten stehen. explodiert 500m weg von dir ein gastank wackelt die ganze map. im raum neben dir explodiert eine granate, welche die wand wegsprengt, du selbst trägst aber keinen kratzer davon. jets explodieren wenn sie mit dem flügel an nem baumwipfel streifen, 10 schuss von ner 25mm-kanone stecken sie aber locker weg. diese liste kann man beliebig erweitern. diese ganzen logikfehler lassen mich ingame immer wieder zusammenzucken, wobei ich mich fragen muss: "echt jetzt? das? so? hier? warum?"
auf inszinierungen im SP kann ich leider nicht eingehen, ich hab seit 2005 keinen shooter-sp mehr gespielt.


----------



## Astorek (4. Dezember 2013)

DBqFetti schrieb:


> Ich war damals noch davon überzeugt dass sich das niemals durchsetzen kann.


Der Fairness halber: Call of Duty war am Anfang noch gar nicht so schlecht, im Gegenteil haben Teil 1 und insbesondere Teil 2 noch heute maßgeblich zur Atmosphäre von Ego-Shootern (natürlich besonders zu Kriegsshootern) beigetragen und gezeigt, dass sich Realismus (bzgl. den limitierten Bewegungen der Spieler) und Spielspaß nicht gegenseitig ausschließen. Besonders Teil 2 ist auch heute noch in LAN-Parties ein gefragtes Spiel, und das auch bei Fans, die seinerzeit mit Rocketjumps durch Quake3-Arenen gehüpft sind - das Spielgefühl ist deutlich anders, dass eben andere Elemente (schleichen, verstecken) eher belohnte als Rambo-mäßig durch die Levels zu rasen...

Gut, von den "neuen" Teilen verliere ich lieber kein Wort, die sind ja durch solche Schwachsinnsfeatures wie bspw. einen Helikopter-Angriff, wenn man zuwenige Kills im Multiplayer hat, "gesegnet"...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die Rückkehr zu Open World statt Schlauchlevel.


Das ist immer so eine Sache bei einer Serie, die eigentlich auch realitätsnah sein will: Der Aufwand für optionale Wege, die vielleicht der Großteil der Spieler nichtmal zu Gesicht bekommt, ist stellenweise zu groß dafür, um optional zu bleiben. Mir zumindest wären verwinkelte Levels der Marke Doom oder Duke Nukem 3D auch lieber, kann aber auch verstehen, wenn die CoD-Entwickler den Aufwand scheuen... Nur müssen die Entwickler sich dann die Frage gefallen lassen, warum eine realitätsnahe Grafik um jeden Preis aufrechterhalten wird, wenn eine weniger realitätsnahe Grafik, aber dafür mit abwechslungsreichem Leveldesign, deutlich mehr Spaß macht...

Das ist ja auch der Grund, weshalb die alten Spiele (Doom, Duke Nukem 3D, Unreal etc.) heute stellenweise sogar mehr Spaß machen als heutige AAA-Shooter: Die kümmerten sich zum Glück einen Dreck um realistisches Leveldesign, aber dafür waren die Levels "spielerisch sinnvoll", abwechslungsreich und durchdacht aufgebaut. Was sich im Single-, aber insbesondere auch im Multiplayer deutlich bemerkbar macht und auch der Hauptgrund dafür ist, weshalb diese Spiele jetzt noch erwähnt werden, während sich bei Call of Duty o.Ä. in ein paar Jahren niemand mehr an tolle Momente der Spiele erinnern wird. Von den ersten beiden Teilen einmal abgesehen...



Terracresta schrieb:


> Übrigens war Doom kein technisches Wunderwerk.


Blödsinn, Doom ermöglichte damals unterschiedliche Höhen für Plattformen, gepaart mit texturierten Böden/Decken/Wänden mit einem (auch heute noch) pfeilschnellem Gameplay - und das auf Rechnern, bei denen 16 MB Festplattenkapazität und 8 MB RAM als Nonplusultra galt! Vorherige Ego-Shooter konnten nicht nach oben oder unten sehen, weil damals ALLES(!) auf einer Bildschirmhöhe stattgefunden hatte und weder Decke noch Böden texturiert waren... Doom wirkte seinerzeit nicht nur wegweisend, sondern - verglichen mit damaligen Spielen - sogar tatsächlich futuristisch...



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Warum ist das so? Unter anderem liegt es wohl mal wieder an den Konsolen. Ein Gamepad ist denkbar ungeeignet, um sich in einer dreidimensionalen Spielwelt zu bewegen.


Nicht von einem Gameplayelement auf alles schließen! Natürlich kann man sich "auch" auf einer Konsole frei bewegen, nur bei Ego-Ansicht ist das etwas umständlicher als auf dem PC  . Daraus zu schließen, dass ein Gamepad ungeeignet zum Bewegen in einer dreidimensionalen Spielwelt sei, ist... Abenteuerlich, ums mal nett zu formulieren...



UthaSnake schrieb:


> Der beste Militär-Shooter der letzten Jahre bleibt für mich Spec Ops: The Line!
> Dieses Spiel war zwar nun auch keine Offenbarung in diesem Genre, aber es hob sich sehr positiv von seinen Konkurrenten ab - und hat leider nicht seine verdiente Bachtung bekommen!


Doof nur, dass das Spiel genauso an repetitivem Gameplay leidet wie die anderen Militärshooter auch. Storytechnisch hebt sich das Spiel zwar ab, gameplaytechnisch bestand das Spiel aber auch nur aus "Hechte von Deckung zu Deckung, nutze das Deckungssystem und erledige dann Moorhuhnartig die Gegner. Wenn keine Gegner mehr da sind, rücke vor und fange wieder bei Schritt Eins an"...

Ganz ehrlich: Es hat einen Grund, warum es in der Indie- und Kickstarterszene boomt wie schon lange nicht mehr und dort Genres in den Top10-Listen auftauchen, die von heutigen AAA-Publishern für Tot erklärt wurden...


----------



## dubako (4. Dezember 2013)

Ein "wohltuender" Beitrag zur aktuellen Entwicklung des Ego Shooters.

Für mich der "beste Beitrag" in diesem Jahr zum Thema.

Ein großes Dankeschön an Peter Batge


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, weil es sich meiner Meinung nach zu viele Schnitzer geleistet hat.


 Welche Schnitzer? Alles bei dem Spiel ist absichtlich so, wie es ist. Es ist eine Militärshooter-Satire auf allen Ebenen... 

Technisch ist das Spiel absolut sauber, da kann es eigentlich auch wenig zu meckern geben.

"Es ist ein Spiel, das eigentlich keinen Spaß macht. Und das ist gut so."


----------



## Cicero (4. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich auch irre, daß ein Shooter wie COD immens mehr Absatz als Konsolenversion erfährt wie als PC-Fassung.
> 
> 80% aller COD-Verkäufe entfallen auf die Konsolen. Einfach nur Wahnsinn. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, daß es zu einfach ist und zu 08/15. Ich weiß es nicht.


 
Nö, ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Außerhalb Deutschlands und/oder Europa ist die Konsole DAS Spielemedium und der PC spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wir sind halt nicht immer der Nabel der Welt....


----------



## Cicero (4. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und die Rückkehr zu Open World statt Schlauchlevel.


 
Nun ja, alle als gute Spiele aufgeführten Beispiel im Artikel (und nach meiner Meinung) sind geradezu Paradebeispiele für Schlauchlevels. Einerseits, weil es technisch damals gar nicht anders umzusetze war und andererseits man sich so auf das Wesentliche auf dem Weg konzentrieren konnte. 

Es ist eine zweischneidige Sache. Das erste Far Cry und Crysis zB waren toll und haben so etwas ähnliches wie Open World geboten (wobei diese bei näherem Hinsehen auch ihre Levelgrenzen hatten). Diese muss man aber auch sinnvoll und der Haupthandlung stimmig füllen. Far Cry 3 war zB damit hoffnungslos überfordert, GTA V hat es genial umgesetzt.


----------



## shaboo (4. Dezember 2013)

Cicero schrieb:


> Nö, ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Außerhalb Deutschlands und/oder Europa ist die Konsole DAS Spielemedium und der PC spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wir sind halt nicht immer der Nabel der Welt....


 
 Sehr aufschlussreich finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch die letzten Zahlen der ESA:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theesa.com%2Ffacts%2Fpdfs%2FESA_EF_2013.pdf&ei=Lj-fUpinEsWVswaItYGYCA&usg=AFQjCNGESZrxUKLk-0tc-eSjOpbJL4Bmog&sig2=1R8Vzg2fFQSlOY-TAfO7Iw

 Interessanterweise geben dort (Seite 4) 68% an, auf der Konsole zu spielen, 63% auf dem PC, also nahezu Gleichstand.
 Betrachtet man die Verkäufe (Seite 10), macht der PC allerdings kaum 10% der verkauften Einheiten aus. Liegt das an den Raubmordkopien oder wie soll man das interpretieren?


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Interessanterweise geben dort (Seite 4) 68% an, auf der Konsole zu spielen, 63% auf dem PC, also nahezu Gleichstand.
> Betrachtet man die Verkäufe (Seite 10), macht der PC allerdings kaum 10% der verkauften Einheiten aus. Liegt das an den Raubmordkopien oder wie soll man das interpretieren?


 
da müsste man erst einmal eine definition für "spiel" haben.
wenn da facebook-spielchen uä dazuzählen (was wahrscheinlich ist), dann relativiert das die sache schon gleich wieder ein wenig.
außerdem spielen beim pc ja f2p-spiele mit ingame-käufen eine immer größere rollen und auch abo-spiele.
beides gibt es auf den konsolen in der form ja (fast) (noch) nicht.
außerdem dürfte die (legale) download-quote auf dem pc -vermute ich zumindest- immer noch höher sein.
ach ja: und billiger sind pc-spiele in aller regel auch noch (wenn wir vom umsatz reden). 

aber grundsätzlich isses halt schon so wie der kollege oben sagt: konsolen sind in weiten teilen der welt das spielgerät nr. 1, vor allem eben, wenn es um aaa-spiele vom schlage assassin's creed, gta oder so was geht. 

edit:
sorry, falls das alles in deiner quelle steht.
aber ich hab nicht reingeschaut.


----------



## shaboo (4. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da müsste man erst einmal eine definition für "spiel" haben.



 "Figures are sales of new physical content at retail exclusively." - d.h. keine download games, mobile apps, social network games oder DLCs. Würde man den ganzen Download-Kram mit berücksichtigen, sähe es für den PC wohl zumindest ein wenig besser aus. In der Tat teilen sich die 14,8 Milliarden Dollar Umsatz in den USA wie folgt auf:

  - 6,7 Mrd. für Retail Video (= Console) Games
  - 0,38 Mrd. für Retail Computer (= PC) Games
  - 7,7 Mrd. für andere Formate (subscriptions, digital full games, digital add-on content, mobile apps, social network gaming, other physical delivery)

 Wäre natürlich mal interessant, den letzten Posten stärker aufgeschlüsselt zu sehen ...



​


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> - 6,7 Mrd. für Retail Video (= Console) Games
> - 0,38 Mrd. für Retail Computer (= PC) Games



dass der unterschied wirklich so dermaßen krass ist, glaub ich irgendwo auch nicht. 
aber da kommen halt wie gesagt halt auch noch steam, origin und co. ins spiel.
dazu gibts aber genau gar keine verlässlichen zahlen.  



> Wäre natürlich mal interessant, den letzten Posten stärker aufgeschlüsselt zu sehen ...


 
activsion macht alleine mit dem guten alten wow jahr für jahr vermutlich mehr umsatz als die paar milliönchen, die in den usa mit pc-retail-spielen insgesamt gemacht werden. 

interessant ist auch, was über steam gespielt wird:
nummer 1 ist -und zwar mit himmelweitem abstand- dota 2.
und da verdient eben auch kein retail-händler irgendwas dran.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

Cicero schrieb:


> Nö, ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Außerhalb Deutschlands und/oder Europa ist die Konsole DAS Spielemedium und der PC spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wir sind halt nicht immer der Nabel der Welt....


 Ähm, eigentlich eher so:

Nordamerika: Konsole (eher Xbox)
Japan: Konsole (eher PS)
Westeuropa: Mixed
Südamerika: PC
Osteuropa: PC
Ozeanien: PC
restliches Asien: Mixed


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2013)

Apropos Genremix: Von Mad Max hört man in letzter Zeit auch nichts mehr.... Wäre der nächste Kandidat auf meiner Wunschliste.

Und für mich eine ideale Verbindung von Shooter mit RPG-Elementen war die Mass Effect Triologie. Solche Spiele machen Spaß: Open World in gewissem Maße zumindestens, RPG-Elemente, Charakterentwicklung bis hin zur Beeinflussung der Story.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Apropos Genremix: Von Mad Max hört man in letzter Zeit auch nichts mehr.... Wäre der nächste Kandidat auf meiner Wunschliste.


 
So ein bisschen hört man doch 
Zwar nicht auf PCGames, aber auf Polygon: Mad Max devs on maintaining the game world's 'sense of mystery' | Polygon


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Dezember 2013)

Substanzielle neue Infos zu Mad Max gibt es wohl erst 2014 wieder, erfahrungsgemäß beginnt der alljährliche Preview-Trubel ab Februar so langsam. Im Januar passiert üblicherweise nix


----------



## Maiernator (4. Dezember 2013)

manches stimmt, manches nicht.
Half Life oder ach Crysis 1 sind halt reine Singleplayer Shooter. 
battlefield war schon immer ein Mp Shooter und der Solo part nur eine Reaktion auf Cod.
Call of duty ist nichts weiter als die Verschmelzung von Cs mit den Shootern alter Schule wie Quake und Unreal und vorallem seit Modern Warfare eigtl mehr Mp als Solo Shooter. Also Militärshooter mit vielen spieloptionen und Spielvarianten.

Also eigtl müsste man Cs Source oder auch Unreal TOURNAMENT, sowie wie das damalige Battlefield 1942 mit der aktuellen Generation vergleichen. Da stehen Bf3, Arma oder Cod ganz gut da.
Die Kolumne ist nicht schlecht, aber alle Texte mit der Absicht eine Rückentwicklung festzustellen, gleiten schnell in die früher war alles besser schiene ab. Manche Kommentare zeigen das recht deutlich


----------



## Theojin (4. Dezember 2013)

Mir geht bei vielen Militärshootern diese ganze "American Hero" Kacke total auf den Keks. Die Amerikaner sind durch die Bank weg die guten, alle anderen die bösen.

Bei Splinter Cell ist man gar so ein NSA Arsch. Gut, ist kein reiner Shooter, aber schon allein aufgrund des Setting könnte ich sowas nicht mehr durchspielen.

Ich will gern mal ein chinesischer Soldat sein, oder ein deutscher, brasilianischer, russischer, und dann Amerika in Schutt und Asche legen, das weiße Haus in die Luft sprengen und den Präsidenten erschießen. Also amerikanischer Patriotismus, der schon fast an Faschismus grenzt, nur andersrum.

Klar, es gibt auch andere Shooter, wie z.B. Bioshock, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich das Schießen dort schon immer gehaßt. So eine tolle Geschichte, so eine tolle Welt, aber dann machen sie alles mit einem 08/15 Egoshootergameplay kaputt.

Aber es geht ja in erster Linie um Militärshooter, da ist der Zug für mich einfach abgefahren. Vielleicht bin ich auch schon zu alt, daß mit Railshooter wie COD nicht mehr gefallen. 

Ach ja, und derjenige, der Quicktimeevents in Egoshootern etabliert hat, der gehört ..., klammern wir das besser aus.

Innovationen außer in technischer Hinsicht, kommen aus der Shooterecke aber eh nicht mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Substanzielle neue Infos zu Mad Max gibt es wohl erst 2014 wieder, erfahrungsgemäß beginnt der alljährliche Preview-Trubel ab Februar so langsam. Im Januar passiert üblicherweise nix


 VGX Awards übermorgen nicht vergessen...


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> VGX Awards übermorgen nicht vergessen...


 
Jo, aber das sind Trailer, mehr nicht. Und ich glaube, dass Mad Max da keine Rolle spielen wird.


----------



## DrDownlord (5. Dezember 2013)

Guter Artikel, ich hoffe auch, dass bald wieder eine Entwicklung hin zu guter Story in Ego-Shootern stattfinden wird. Die genannten Beispiele zeigen ja, dass mensch auch ohne die jährliche Aufwärmung von "US on Attack" Erfolg haben kann


----------



## down182 (5. Dezember 2013)

Guter Artikel! Kann fast nur zustimmen.
Eine Spieleserie ist aber vergessen worden: No One Lives Forever 1+2. Ein guter Mix aus (Selbst-)Ironie und Humor, gepaart mit spielerischer Freiheit und spannender Story, sowie funktionierender Spielmechanik.
Ein würdiger Nachfolger wäre mehr als genial!


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2013)

down182 schrieb:


> Guter Artikel! Kann fast nur zustimmen.
> Eine Spieleserie ist aber vergessen worden: No One Lives Forever 1+2. Ein guter Mix aus (Selbst-)Ironie und Humor, gepaart mit spielerischer Freiheit und spannender Story, sowie funktionierender Spielmechanik.
> Ein würdiger Nachfolger wäre mehr als genial!


 
Hab ich damals geliebt, war aber leider wirtschaftlich gesehen ein ziemlicher Flop. Da fällt es natürlich schwer, zu argumentieren, dass sich Entwickler an dieser Perle des Spieldesigns orientieren sollten, wenn es damals von den Spielern nicht honoriert wurde. Ein auch wirtschaftlich erfolgreiches Half-Life 2 oder Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon sind daher in meinen Augen die besseren Beispiele.


----------



## shaboo (5. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ein auch wirtschaftlich erfolgreiches Half-Life 2 oder Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon sind daher in meinen Augen die besseren Beispiele.



Ob sich grelle Retro-Attacken wie Blood Dragon auch in größerem Rahmen bewähren würden, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln; so etwas funktioniert bestenfalls als one time gag. Nach ein paar AAA-Titeln in dieser Richtung (wie auch immer die im Detail aussähen), wäre der Reiz da sicher noch schneller verflogen als beim Militär- oder Anti-Terror-Thema. Auch wenn Valve beim Thema Storytelling letztlich auf ganzer Linie versagt hat, bieten die beiden Half-Lifes ansonsten genug Grundtugenden, auf die sich zu besinnen sicher viele begrüßen würden.


----------



## shaboo (5. Dezember 2013)

down182 schrieb:


> Guter Artikel! Kann fast nur zustimmen.
> Eine Spieleserie ist aber vergessen worden: No One Lives Forever 1+2. Ein guter Mix aus (Selbst-)Ironie und Humor, gepaart mit spielerischer Freiheit und spannender Story, sowie funktionierender Spielmechanik.
> Ein würdiger Nachfolger wäre mehr als genial!


 
 Tja, explodierende Lippenstifte waren der mehrheitlich männlichen Spielerschaft als Gadget dann wohl doch einen Hauch zu girly. Ich hatte mit den beiden Titeln auch viel Spaß, sehe bei dem teilweise getriebenen Kult allerdings auch viel nostalgische Verklärung. Der Humor kam, zumindest in der deutschen Fassung, teils eher bemüht rüber (was vielleicht auch an den mäßigen Synchronsprechern liegt), das Schleichen hat damals generell noch mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert, die meisten Gadgets wurden nie gebraucht und bei den ordensähnlichen Auszeichnungen am Ende eines Levels kann einem bis heute niemand sagen, welche es da eigentlich gibt und wie die Anforderungen für sie lauten. Ansonsten bestanden natürlich auch die beiden NOLF nur aus linearen Missionen, allerdings hat man sich damals zumindest noch Mühe gegeben, das halbwegs geschickt zu kaschieren. Der Sixties-Soundtrack, der war natürlich großartig - genau wie die Armbrust  Contract J.A.C.K. hatte 2003 ja dann auch tatsächlich einen männlichen Protagonisten, aber leider ansonsten eher wenig zu bieten, vor allem was den Charme- und Humor-Faktor angeht ...


----------



## dubako (5. Dezember 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Tja, explodierende Lippenstifte waren der mehrheitlich männlichen Spielerschaft als Gadget dann wohl doch einen Hauch zu girly. Ich hatte mit den beiden Titeln auch viel Spaß, sehe bei dem teilweise getriebenen Kult allerdings auch viel nostalgische Verklärung. Der Humor kam, zumindest in der deutschen Fassung, teils eher bemüht rüber (was vielleicht auch an den mäßigen Synchronsprechern liegt), das Schleichen hat damals generell noch mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert, die meisten Gadgets wurden nie gebraucht und bei den ordensähnlichen Auszeichnungen am Ende eines Levels kann einem bis heute niemand sagen, welche es da eigentlich gibt und wie die Anforderungen für sie lauten. Ansonsten bestanden natürlich auch die beiden NOLF nur aus linearen Missionen, allerdings hat man sich damals zumindest noch Mühe gegeben, das halbwegs geschickt zu kaschieren. Der Sixties-Soundtrack, der war natürlich großartig - genau wie die Armbrust  Contract J.A.C.K. hatte 2003 ja dann auch tatsächlich einen männlichen Protagonisten, aber leider ansonsten eher wenig zu bieten, vor allem was den Charme- und Humor-Faktor angeht ...


 
Sag mal bist du aus der Kategorie die die Weisheit mit Löffeln zu sich genommen haben??

Ist doch alles tutti. Die vorgenannten Games  ( Doom, Nolf, HL 1 + 2 etc.) sind allesamt "Kult Games", die nachweislich die Spiele - Landschaft geprägt haben. Auch die sind nicht 100 %.


----------



## shaboo (5. Dezember 2013)

dubako schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du aus der Kategorie die die Weisheit mit Löffeln zu sich genommen haben??


 
 Ich frage mich halt nur, warum sich die NOLFs trotz des auch von Dir attestierten Kult-Status so schlecht verkauft haben, und habe schlicht die Gründe angeführt, die mir dazu einfallen. Wenn Du dazu nichts Sinnvolles beizutragen hast, kannst Du Dir auch Deine rhetorischen Fragen schenken ...


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt nur, warum sich die NOLFs trotz des auch von Dir attestierten Kult-Status so schlecht verkauft haben, und habe schlicht die Gründe angeführt, die mir dazu einfallen. Wenn Du dazu nichts Sinnvolles beizutragen hast, kannst Du Dir auch Deine rhetorischen Fragen schenken ...


 
das wird mehrere gründe haben, wie eigentlich immer.
ein gewichtiger dürfte sein, dass es nolf 1 erst mit riesiger verspätung auf eine konsole geschafft hat und teil 2 überhaupt nicht. 

hinzu kommen vielleicht das setting, frau als protagoinstin aber auch dinge wie schlechtes marketing können eine rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## skyleo (5. Dezember 2013)

Eine Frechheit! Als ob es bergab ginge!
Red Orchestra 2 ist doch der Ego-Shooter schlechthin!
Evtl. wurde er nicht erwähnt, weil er zur taktisch ist, aber dennoch sieht man, dass wenn man einfach mal mehr Wert auf Realismus setzt man sehr wohl Erfolg haben kann. (Ganz zu schweigen von den kostenlosen Spielerweiterungen, Karten, Waffen und ansich Content (Rising Storm))


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2013)

skyleo schrieb:


> Eine Frechheit! Als ob es bergab ginge!
> Red Orchestra 2 ist doch der Ego-Shooter schlechthin!
> Evtl. wurde er nicht erwähnt, weil er zur taktisch ist, aber dennoch sieht man, dass wenn man einfach mal mehr Wert auf Realismus setzt man sehr wohl Erfolg haben kann. (Ganz zu schweigen von den kostenlosen Spielerweiterungen, Karten, Waffen und ansich Content (Rising Storm))


 
Er wurde nicht erwähnt, weil es in der Kolumne um Einzelspieler-Shooter geht.


----------



## shaboo (5. Dezember 2013)

skyleo schrieb:


> Eine Frechheit! Als ob es bergab ginge!
> Red Orchestra 2 ist doch der Ego-Shooter schlechthin!


 
 Einzelspielerhausen ... ein kleines gallisches Dorf ...


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hab ich damals geliebt, war aber leider wirtschaftlich gesehen ein ziemlicher Flop. Da fällt es natürlich schwer, zu argumentieren, dass sich Entwickler an dieser Perle des Spieldesigns orientieren sollten, wenn es damals von den Spielern nicht honoriert wurde. Ein auch wirtschaftlich erfolgreiches Half-Life 2 oder Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon sind daher in meinen Augen die besseren Beispiele.


 Oder ein von dir gnadenlos abgewertetes Call of Juarez Gunslinger....


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2013)

Wusstest du nicht, dass mein Spitzname in der Redaktion Mr. Gnadenlos ist?


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wusstest du nicht, dass mein Spitzname in der Redaktion Mr. Gnadenlos ist?


 Das ist mir bisher entgangen....

Und Rome 2 beweist das Gegenteil...


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2013)

Rome 2 hat aber auch keine blöden Quick-Time-Events.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Rome 2 hat aber auch keine blöden Quick-Time-Events.


 Haha, dafür gibts davon in Tomb Raider zuhauf. Und auch in AC4 gibts noch welche. 

Die in Gunslinger waren da noch eher harmlos, zumal bei Nichtgelingen nicht automatisch der Bildschirmtod folgte...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Shooter stecken irgendwie in einer Sackgasse. Aber wenn man sich das mal genauer betrachtet war das doch eigentlich fast schon immer so, bis halt eben zum nächsten Schritt - auch wenn es für den mal wieder Zeit wird. Nach Doom gab es zahllose Kopien. Dann wurde lange Zeit versucht UT / Quake 3 zu kopieren bzw. es gab zahllose WWII Shooter und dann der krachende Erfolg von MW1. 
Ich hab auch immer etwas bauchschmerzen, wenn Crysis als Musterbeispiel eines guten Shooters zitiert wird, wie Peter jetzt mal wieder in seinem Artikel. Das war es nämlich nicht. Ja es war nett, aber im Endeffekt hat es einem das offene Leveldesgin nur vorgekaukelt - und wird im späteren Spielverlauf dann doch wieder zum Schlauch, die Gegner kamen in Wellen, die Story war hanebüchen - nur die Technik war wirklich der Knaller und das Gameplay hat immerhin gut funktioniert. Wenn ich auf CoD und Konsorten schimpfe muss ich im Endeffekt auch auf die spielbaren Technikdemos von Crytek schimpfen 

Andersrum finde ich, dass man vom Shootergenre auch nicht allzuviel erwarten darf. Gerade Bulletstorm, Call of Juarz: Gunslinger, FC3: Blooddragon werden von Peter ja auch völlig zu recht angeführt. Das sind im Endeeffekt innovations arme, technisch veraltete, ziemlich simple Ballereien, die aber dennoch nen riesen Spaß machen. Vllt. stellt sich nur allmälich zu sehr der Gewöhnungseffekt ein und schlicht das Thema nervt und vielleicht gerade uns Europäer. Wenn wir mal wieder unter dem Dauerschwenken der StarsAndStripes die USA retten, kommt hier eben nur ein müdes Gähnen auf. Da wird es eben Zeit für neue Perspektiven.


----------



## Monalye (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 96 Statements vor mir durchgelesen und weiß daher nicht, ob das schon besprochen wurde. Für mich ist der Titel "Militärshooter in der Krise" etwas verwirrend, wenn ich den Text danach durchlese.
Ein Doom oder ein Bioshock sind für mich absolut keine Militärshooter oder differenziere ich da zu sehr? Wirkliche Militärshooter sind für mich COD oder B4 und interessieren mich zb. jetzt überhaupt nicht, obwohl ich total gerne Ego-Shooter spiele.  Aber solche Spiele sind mir irgendwie zu"realistisch". Alles was mit richtigem Militär und Kriegsschauplätzen zu tun hat sind für mich Militärshooter, aber doch kein Doom oder Bioshock, vielleicht auch noch ein Dead Space oder ein Darkness oder Dead Rising?
Darum habe ich diesen Artikel auch lange ignoriert und nicht gelesen, weil mich "Militärshooter" sowas von gar nicht interessieren, dabei sind da offensichtlich alle Ego-Shooter gemeint.
Obwohl ich, was die Entwicklung dieser Spiele betrifft, die selben Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ein Spieler wird tatsächlich immer mehr an die Hand genommen, besonders bitter aufgefallen ist mir das zb. bei Serious Sam 3 BFE, wo ich mitten im Laufen auf einmal Cutscenes habe, weil in einer anderen Blickrichtung was vom Himmel fällt und ich das ausgiebig in einem Video beobachten "musste"... genau wie im Artikel beschrieben. 
Diese Entwicklung ist echt schräg und zerstört das Spielempfinden total, hoffentlich hält sie diese "Mode" nicht sehr lange.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 96 Statements vor mir durchgelesen und weiß daher nicht, ob das schon besprochen wurde. Für mich ist der Titel "Militärshooter in der Krise" etwas verwirrend, wenn ich den Text danach durchlese.
> Ein Doom oder ein Bioshock sind für mich absolut keine Militärshooter oder differenziere ich da zu sehr? Wirkliche Militärshooter sind für mich COD oder B4 und interessieren mich zb. jetzt überhaupt nicht, obwohl ich total gerne Ego-Shooter spiele.  Aber solche Spiele sind mir irgendwie zu"realistisch". Alles was mit richtigem Militär und Kriegsschauplätzen zu tun hat sind für mich Militärshooter, aber doch kein Doom oder Bioshock, vielleicht auch noch ein Dead Space oder ein Darkness oder Dead Rising?
> Darum habe ich diesen Artikel auch lange ignoriert und nicht gelesen, weil mich "Militärshooter" sowas von gar nicht interessieren, dabei sind da offensichtlich alle Ego-Shooter gemeint.
> Obwohl ich, was die Entwicklung dieser Spiele betrifft, die selben Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ein Spieler wird tatsächlich immer mehr an die Hand genommen, besonders bitter aufgefallen ist mir das zb. bei Serious Sam 3 BFE, wo ich mitten im Laufen auf einmal Cutscenes habe, weil in einer anderen Blickrichtung was vom Himmel fällt und ich das ausgiebig in einem Video beobachten "musste"... genau wie im Artikel beschrieben.
> Diese Entwicklung ist echt schräg und zerstört das Spielempfinden total, hoffentlich hält sie diese "Mode" nicht sehr lange.


 Doom und Bioshock sind auch keine Militärshooter, hat ja keiner behauptet.


----------



## shaboo (5. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung ist echt schräg und zerstört das Spielempfinden total, hoffentlich hält sie diese "Mode" nicht sehr lange.



Tja, ich find's auch total furchtbar, aber ich fürchte, das ist nicht einfach nur eine Mode, sondern eine Entwicklung, die nur ganz schwer wieder zurück zu drehen sein wird. Die zunehmende Verbreitung der Konsolen und das geradezu explodierende, mobile Zwischendurch auf Smartphone und Pad hat die Spielegewohnheiten eben doch sehr stark verändert. Hinzu kommen mittlerweile derart hohe Entwicklungskosten, dass auf Teufel komm raus neue Zielgruppen erschlossen werden müssen, was auch der Grund dafür ist, dass sich viele Genres immer mehr einander ähneln. Die (leider) einfachste Möglichkeit zur Zielgruppenerschließung wird hierbei wohl darin gesehen, möglichst vielen Spielern möglichst schnell Erfolgserlebnisse zu verschaffen und jegliche Gefahr von Frust (aber eben auch größerer Herausforderung) von vorneherein zu vermeiden. Auto-Heal = kein Stress mit Health-Pack-Ressourcenplanung; Auto-Aim = kein Stress mit dem Zielen; Schlauchlevel = kein Stress mit der Orientierung; lineare Handlung = kein Stress mit der Frage, was jetzt eigentlich als nächstes zu tun ist; QTE = kein Stress mit herausforderenden Steuermechanismen usw. Dann nimmt man noch eine bombastische Inszenierung und haufenweise (natürlich nicht abbrechbare) Cutscenes dazu und streicht das freie Speichern, um das Ganze wenigstens noch von einem interaktiven Film unterscheiden zu können - fertig ist der Next-Gen-Fließbandhit. Zu schlechter Letzt führt die Verlagerung hin zu Social Networks und Multiplayer natürlich auch nicht gerade dazu, dass Solo-Inhalten mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Ressourcen gewidmet werden. Ändern wird sich das nur dann, falls den Scheiß irgendwann keiner mehr kauft, aber wenn die Mehrheit gar nichts anderes will, können wir darauf lange warten ...


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Tja, ich find's auch total furchtbar, aber ich fürchte, das ist nicht einfach nur eine Mode, sondern eine Entwicklung, die nur ganz schwer wieder zurück zu drehen sein wird. Die zunehmende Verbreitung der Konsolen und das geradezu explodierende, mobile Zwischendurch auf Smartphone und Pad hat die Spielegewohnheiten eben doch sehr stark verändert. Hinzu kommen mittlerweile derart hohe Entwicklungskosten, dass auf Teufel komm raus neue Zielgruppen erschlossen werden müssen, was auch der Grund dafür ist, dass sich viele Genres immer mehr einander ähneln. Die (leider) einfachste Möglichkeit zur Zielgruppenerschließung wird hierbei wohl darin gesehen, möglichst vielen Spielern möglichst schnell Erfolgserlebnisse zu verschaffen und jegliche Gefahr von Frust (aber eben auch größerer Herausforderung) von vorneherein zu vermeiden. Auto-Heal = kein Stress mit Health-Pack-Ressourcenplanung; Auto-Aim = kein Stress mit dem Zielen; Schlauchlevel = kein Stress mit der Orientierung; lineare Handlung = kein Stress mit der Frage, was jetzt eigentlich als nächstes zu tun ist; QTE = kein Stress mit herausforderenden Steuermechanismen usw. Dann nimmt man noch eine bombastische Inszenierung und haufenweise (natürlich nicht abbrechbare) Cutscenes dazu und streicht das freie Speichern, um das Ganze wenigstens noch von einem interaktiven Film unterscheiden zu können - fertig ist der Next-Gen-Fließbandhit. Ändern wird sich das nur dann, falls den Scheiß irgendwann keiner mehr kauft, aber wenn die Mehrheit gar nichts anderes will, können wir darauf lange warten ...




Auto-Heal: Dafür gibt es Pro und Kontra Argumente. In einem Shooter wie Doom mag das durchaus Sinn machen, aber in einem realistischen Szeanrio wie bei Militärshootern? Klar, da würde es am meisten Sinn machen wenn: Treffer = Instantkill. Aber das würde für viele Leute sehr schnell in Frust enden. Was also machen? Medipacks verteilen? Kaum vorstellbar, dass in einem Spiel mit realistischem Setting plötzlich Medikits rumliegen oder? Auto-Heal ist hier nun mal die Alternative, die das "kleinste Übel" darstellt. 
Schlauchlevel: Auch dafür gibt es Pro und Kontra Argumente. Shooter sind deshalb oft linear, weil man so Vorteile beim Leveldesign, bei der Inszenierung, beim Aufwand und letztlich auch bei der Story hat. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass die scheinbar unumstößlichen "Größen" des Genres wie HalfLife 1+2 relativ strikt linear waren. Doom war auch linear und Quake ebenso. Große Levels und Open World sind eher neuzeitliche Entwicklungen, die auch ihre Probleme haben, etwa bei Pacing, bei der KI, bei der technischen Qualität, bei der Inszenierung und Aufspannung der Story usw.
QTE: QTEs sind keine Boshaftigkeit der Entwickler gegenüber Spielern, sondern auch der Überlegung heraus entstanden, wie man ein relativ repetitives Spielprinzip (shooting oder slashing, meist in 3rd person Spielen) aufbrechen kann und damit Abwechslung in ein Spiel bringen kann. Darüber hinaus basieren QTEs auf der Überlegung, Cutscenes (die erst seit wenigen Jahren technisch überhaupt sinnvoll einsetzbar sind) einen interaktiven Charakter zu geben. Das hat nichts mit komplizierten Steuerungsmechanismen zu tun, denn in den allermeisten Spielen gibt es daneben ja auch noch "normale" Mechanismen.
 
Und dieses ewige Gezeter von wegen "Spiele sind so einfach aber ich bin so Hardcore" gehen mir langsam gehörig auf den Wecker. Spiele sind nicht per se scheiße, nur weil sie euren persönlichen Geschmack nicht treffen. Aber ja, Videospiele sind heutzutage eher ein Enterainmentprodukt und kein "Wettbewerb für Nerds" mehr. Wenn ihr unbedingt so schwere Spiele wollt, dann spielt doch kompetitiv im Multiplayer. Dort werdet ihr schnell merken, dass es andere gibt, die noch viel besser und mehr hardcore seid als ihr....


----------



## Monalye (5. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Doom und Bioshock sind auch keine Militärshooter, hat ja keiner behauptet.



Steht doch im Artikel drinnen


----------



## Mothman (5. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Auto-Heal: Dafür gibt es Pro und Kontra Argumente. In einem Shooter wie Doom mag das durchaus Sinn machen, aber in einem realistischen Szeanrio wie bei Militärshootern. Klar, da würde es am meisten Sinn machen wenn: Treffer = Instantkill. Aber das würde für viele Leute sehr schnell in Frust enden. Was also machen? Medipacks verteilen? Kaum vorstellbar, dass in einem Spiel mit realistischem Setting plötzlich Medikicks rumliegen oder? Auto-Heal ist hier nun mal die Alternative, die das "kleinste Übel" darstellt.




Gebe dir da recht. Man muss schon einen Kompromiss finden, dass sich das Spiel trotzdem noch lohnenswert verkauft. 
Zu viel Realismus würde da nicht gut tun.
Aber so, wie es z.B. beim aktuellen Battlefield ist, finde ich es schon arg lächerlich. Ich knalle denen nen halbes Dutzend 30mm Geschosse vor den Latz und die rennen einfach fröhlich hinter einen Felsen und regenerieren sich in Sekundenschnelle.
Das ist - in dem Fall - übertrieben. 
Bei Red Orchestra aber, war es schon wieder zu "realistisch", dass meistens ein Treffer auch tödlich war. Das führte bei mir, wie du schon erwähnst, dann auch zu Frust. Das muss auch nicht sein. Ist halt schwer (unmöglich?) da eine Balance zu finden, die für alle Spieler akzeptabel ist.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Steht doch im Artikel drinnen


 Nein, Bioshock und Doom werden nicht als Militärshooter bezeichnet in dem Artikel. Sie müssen nur geschichtlich dafür herhalten, wie das Genre der Egoshooter sich generell entwickelt hat. Außerdem werden heutige Militärshooter mit diesen alten Egoshootern verglichen bzw. gegenüber gestellt.


----------



## shaboo (5. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich gibt's für alle diese Punkte auch Pro-Argumente. Niemand mag Spiele, die zu schwer sind oder einfach nur hektisch, ohne irgendein Gespür für den Wechsel zwischen Spannung und Entspannung. Ist halt im Einzelfall immer einer Frage der Dosis und der Kombination dieser Features.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Auto-Heal: Dafür gibt es Pro und Kontra Argumente. In einem Shooter wie Doom mag das durchaus Sinn machen, aber in einem realistischen Szeanrio wie bei Militärshootern. Klar, da würde es am meisten Sinn machen wenn: Treffer = Instantkill. Aber das würde für viele Leute sehr schnell in Frust enden. Was also machen? Medipacks verteilen? Kaum vorstellbar, dass in einem Spiel mit realistischem Setting plötzlich Medikicks rumliegen oder? Auto-Heal ist hier nun mal die Alternative, die das "kleinste Übel" darstellt.



Jetzt erkläre mir doch bitte mal, was an dem Konzept "nahezu instantane und unbegrenzte Selbstheilung" irgendwie realistischer sein soll als an "überall herum liegende Health-Packs". Ich bin ja gar nicht mal ein großer Verfechter von Health-Packs, aber Auto-Heal mit dem Hinweis auf Realismus zu verteidigen, ist nun wirklich mehr als abenteuerlich. Beides ist absolut und zu 100% unrealistisch. Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, dass bei den Packs die zusätzliche Aufgabe des Findens und Einteilens hinzu kommt, während es beim Auto-Heal halt nur 'ne Pause an einem ruhigen Örtchen braucht, was wiederum in der Regel durch vergleichsweise größere Gegnermengen kompensiert wird. Allzu großer Realismus hat hinsichtlich solcher Fragen in Spielen eh' nichts zu suchen (wie man an dieser Frage sieht) und den sollte man dort auch gar nicht suchen, denn genau deshalb ist es ein Spiel - und instant kills fordert schon erst recht keiner. Im Prinzip ist mir die Frage ob Health-Pack, Health-Station oder Auto-Heal auch eher egal, denn alle drei Möglichkeiten lassen sich in einem Spiel prinzipiell vernünftig und sinnvoll realisieren. Es ist halt nur so, dass Auto-Heal sich so perfekt in diesen Casual- und Convenience-Trend der letzten Jahre einpasst ...



LordCrash schrieb:


> Auch dafür gibt es Pro und Kontra Argumente. Shooter sind deshalb oft linear, weil man so Vorteile beim Leveldesign, bei der Inszenierung, beim Aufwand und letztlich auch bei der Story hat. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass die scheinbar unumstößlichen "Größen" des Genres wie HalfLife 1+2 relativ strikt linear waren. Doom war auch linear und Quake ebenso. Große Levels und Open World sind eher neuzeitliche Entwicklungen, die auch ihre Probleme haben, etwa bei Pacing, bei der KI, bei der technischen Qualität, bei der Inszenierung und Aufspannung der Story usw.



Da hast Du Recht; in der Tat ist Linearität sogar etwas, das mich damals - neben der zu dieser Zeit noch skandalösen Online-Aktivierung - sogar relativ stark an Half-Life 2 gestört hat (und auch heute noch immer noch so sehr stört, dass ich dem Titel keine 96% geben würde). Titel dürfen ja auch gerne linear sein, so lange sie diesen Umstand zumindest halbwegs geschickt kaschieren und dem Spieler bis zu einem gewissen Grad wenigstens die Illusion einer bestimmten (wenn auch kleinen) Handlungsfreiheit vermitteln - eben die einer künstlichen Welt, nicht eines künstlichen Schlauchs. Gerade weil heutzutage offene Welten vielerorten (ob nun in Rollenspielen, in GTA, Far Cry 3 oder sonstwo) gang und gäbe sind, fällt der Kontrast in krass schlauchigen Spielen vielleicht auch stärker negativ auf als das früher der Fall war, wo Open World noch eher die Ausnahme war. Es gibt halt nicht nur superschlauchig oder superoffen, sondern auch noch genügend Raum dazwischen ...



LordCrash schrieb:


> QTEs sind keine Boshaftigkeit der Entwickler gegenüber Spielern, sondern auch der Überlegung heraus entstanden, wie man ein relativ repetitives Spielprinzip (shooting oder slashing, meist in 3rd person Spielen) aufbrechen kann und damit Abwechslung in ein Spiel bringen kann. Darüber hinaus basieren QTEs auf der Überlegung, Cutscenes (die erst seit wenigen Jahren technisch überhaupt sinnvoll einsetzbar sind) einen interaktiven Charakter zu geben. Das hat nichts mit komplizierten Steuerungsmechanismen zu tun, denn in den allermeisten Spielen gibt es daneben ja auch noch "normale" Mechanismen.



Auch hier hängt es natürlich davon ab, wie dieser Mechanismus eingesetzt wird. In Far Cry 3 beispielsweise hat man sich des Designs spannender (und mutmaßlich herausfordernder) Bosskämpfe einfach dadurch entledigt, dass man an diese Stellen QTEs gesetzt hat! Mehr Antiklimax in einem Spiel geht nun wirklich nicht; das ist einfach völlig indiskutabel. Wenn man QTEs braucht, um irgendein repetetives Spielprinzip aufzubrechen, dann sollte man sich vielleicht mal über sein Spielprinzip Gedanken machen und das Ganze nicht durch einen - wie ich finde - völlig geist- und anspruchslosen Reaktionstest übertünchen. Im übrigen ist's mit interaktiven Cutscenes wie mit dem Betreuungsgeld für Eltern: Außer den Bayern hat keine Sau danach gefragt und so was brauchen und wollen die meisten - zumindest in meinem Umfeld - gar nicht. Bei einer Cutscene möchte man sich zurück lehnen, ein Stück der Geschichte erzählt bekommen, etwas Atmosphäre vermittelt bekommen, einen Charakter kennen lernen oder was auch immer - aber ganz sicher nicht in permanenter Hektik oder Panik darauf warten müssen, wann denn nun wie schnell und in welcher Reihenfolge welche Tasten zu drücken sind. Wenn schon Innovationen, die eh gerne überbewertet werden, dann bitte nicht so einen Krampf ...



LordCrash schrieb:


> Und dieses ewige Gezeter von wegen "Spiele sind so einfach aber ich bin so Hardcore" gehen mir langsam gehörig auf den Wecker.



Ach komm, nicht jeder, dem beispielsweise albernes QTE-Tastengedrücke einfach zu dümmlich und zu anspruchlos ist, ist gleich ein Hardcore-Gamer, und ich schon gar nicht. Tatsächlich spiele ich aus Prinzip immer nur den zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, weil mir andere Dinge ebenso wichtig sind wie Herausforderung und ich mich von Spielen ungerne nerven lasse. Es ist genau so wie bei der Open World: Zwischen völligem Casual-Noob und extremem Hardcore-Gamer gibt's reichlich Platz für Anderes ...


----------



## Monalye (5. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, Bioshock und Doom werden nicht als Militärshooter bezeichnet in dem Artikel. Sie müssen nur geschichtlich dafür herhalten, wie das Genre der Egoshooter sich generell entwickelt hat. Außerdem werden heutige Militärshooter mit diesen alten Egoshootern verglichen bzw. gegenüber gestellt.


 

Verwirrend


----------



## golani79 (5. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bei Red Orchestra aber, war es schon wieder zu "realistisch", dass meistens ein Treffer auch tödlich war. Das führte bei mir, wie du schon erwähnst, dann auch zu Frust. Das muss auch nicht sein. Ist halt schwer (unmöglich?) da eine Balance zu finden, die für alle Spieler akzeptabel ist.


 
Ist zwar hart, aber ich finde, es passt - SP gibts ja eigentlich eh keinen und im MP wird einem auch nichts geschenkt.
Oder hast du vom MP gesprochen?


----------



## Mothman (5. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Oder hast du vom MP gesprochen?


Ja, vom MP. 
Ist schon lange her, aber ich habe das als gutes Beispiel für schnelles Ableben in Games in Erinnerung.


----------



## golani79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Seit es HC Modi gibt, spiele ich in MP Shootern eigentlich nur diese - in Spielen wie RO oder ArmA, die ja einen gewissen Grad an Realismus anstreben, finde ich es nur konsequent.

Ich bevorzuge das sogar. Nervt mich immer, wenn ich in nem Shooter ein halbes Magazin in den nächsten bunnyhoppenden Gegner pumpen muss, bis der umfällt 

1 Kopftreffer bzw. 1-2 Treffer im Brustbereich sollten schon ausreichen um nen Gegner auszuschalten.

Hab letztens aus Versehen mal den Normalmodus in BF4 erwischt und das ist ja ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht - ne, dann lieber HC Modus (und nein Lord, das ist nicht, weil ich so HC bin, sondern weil ich es schlicht und einfach besser finde - sterbe auch oft genug  )

Finde, das fördert nen anderen Spielstil - kommt halt auch immer aufs Spiel darauf an.
Aber in RO / ArmA z.B. könnte ich es mir absolut nicht vorstellen, wenn man so viel vertragen würde, wie in normalen Modi diverser Onlineshooter. Das würde im Endeffekt wieder nur zu einer stumpfen Ballerei verkommen - und dafür gibts andere Spiele


----------



## knarfe1000 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehne das Ende dieser gesichtslosen Militärshooter ja auch herbei, weil dann vielleicht nochmal Raum für kreativere Spiele wäre. Aber momentan verkaufen die sich einfach noch zu gut.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Dezember 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Ich sehne das Ende dieser gesichtslosen Militärshooter ja auch herbei, weil dann vielleicht nochmal Raum für kreativere Spiele wäre. Aber momentan verkaufen die sich einfach noch zu gut.



Richtig, aber wenigstens lassen die lächerlich hohen Wertungen nach.


----------



## Mothman (6. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Seit es HC Modi gibt, spiele ich in MP Shootern eigentlich nur diese - i


Vielleicht sollte ich mal den HC Modus in BF4 ausprobieren. Ich habe da bisher ehrlich gesagt garnicht drauf geachtet. Hab nur nach Conquest und niedrigem Ping gefiltert.


----------



## Dabs (6. Dezember 2013)

Sehr Wahr,
aber da habt ihr Zeitungsleute auch Mitschuld durch die Bewertungen.

Nicht abbrechbare Videosequenz? Minus!
Unpassende Quicktime Events? Minus! 
Das Spiel sperrt Steuerungsfunktionen? Minus!

zB BF4 Kampagne?  Wieso kann ich nicht auf NPC ballern?


----------



## Dabs (6. Dezember 2013)

weenschen schrieb:


> ....
> Dieses ewige Battlefield-Duty Gedrösel geht mir auf den Geist, zumal Battelfield 1942 heute noch mehr Spass macht, als alles was danach kam.


 
Richtig, Vor allem ist mir das BF gelump nach BF2 zu Inf lastig, Ich will Panzer fahren, fliegen oder so was. Da war 1942 ganz weit vorne, Von mir aus noch mit Mods (DC, DCE, BG) 
Wenn ich rumlatschen will dreh ich lieber ne runde CS, oder Q3A (ja das alte Zeugs!)


----------



## Kemsyth (6. Dezember 2013)

Ach Kampagnen in nem Shooter sind immer so eine Sache, vorallem von der COD Reihe war ich irgendwie immer recht enttäuscht, vorallem interessierte mich da natürlich der Online Modus, mein letzes COD war Modern Warfare2 das hat mich der Onlinemode sehr enttäuscht,   der erst Teil gefiel mir hingegen sehr gut, genau wie in Black Ops I. Aber Bioshock 3 hat mich wieder richtig in den Bann gezogen, vorallem wegen dieser Stadt im Himmel, sah so traumhaft aus ^^


----------



## Kwengie (7. Dezember 2013)

gut geschrieben, aber eines verstehe ich nicht, daß ein reiner Militärschooter, wo Armeen sich die Köppfe einschlagen, plötzlich im SP Terroristen auftauchen müssen und die glorreiche US-Army mal wieder die Welt rettet. Nur die anderen sind böse, obwohl wir wissen, daß die USA auch Dreck am Stecken hat, wie neulich der NSA-Skandal gezeigt hat.

In Sachen Battlefield muß ich Dice Einfallslosigkeit bescheinigen, denn die Ladescreens der Multiplayermaps erzählen keine Geschichten mehr, wie dies zu Battlefield 2 noch der Fall war. Man liest nur, daß z. B. Conquest ist und das wir per Copy & Paste auf jede der Ladescreens gepappt. Ich bin enttäuscht.

Anstatt im Singelplayer auf Terrorjagd zu gehen, könnte man sich als Entwickler wieder einen fiktiven Krieg ausdenken, aber nein, MoH: W nimmt Bezug auf Bin Laden, was mich in einem Spiel überhaupt nicht interessiert und in Battlefield 4 habe ich überhaupt nicht verstanden, was eigentlich Sache war. Ich habe nur zwei VIPs suchen müssen und auch gefunden und was war weiter? Machtumsturz in Asien? Habe ich nicht allzuviel mitbekommen.
In Battlefield 3 mußten Bomben gefunden werden und in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 so etwas ähnliches. Langsam wird es echt langweilig, Dice!


Außerdem liebe ich eine offene Spielwelt.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2013)

Tja 90% der Publisher sind Amis. Nun rate mal, wen die dann hypen. ... Der teils überbordende Patriotismus (auch und insbesondere in Spielen/Filmen/Serien) geht mir teils auf den Senkel. Da war eine Mini-Serie wie Band of Brothers erfrischend anders. Wenn sie auch dort nicht 100% vom Patriotismus wegkamen, war die Serie kritisch und in großen Teilen erfrischend neutral gehalten. Ebenso Nam-Dienst in Vietnam. Den Punkt haben sie bei Spielen nur selten gefunden. Spec Ops The Line wäre hier zu nennen. Aber allein schon wenn ich mir die COD-Reihe anschaue spritzt dort der Patriotismus aus allen Poren. Und es geht gähn zum zig mionsten mal gegen irgendwelche Terroristen. Mal aus Rußland, mal im Turban. Oder wie in Homeland gegen die Koreaner.

Und wenn wir von 2. WK-Spielen reden gehts in 99% der Fälle gegen die Deutschen. Umgekehrt gibts kaum etwas. Auch aus Angst, es könnte glorifiziert werden.

Das ist auch ein Grund. warum ich Shooter dieser Sorte langsam überdrüssig bin. Da nehme ich lieber Mafia, Max Payne, FarCry oder ein fiktives Szenario wie Bioshock oder ein Mass Effect. Jedenfalls möglichst weit weg von  Patriotismus Hurra USA, auf die bösen.


----------



## Tut_Ench (8. Dezember 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> gut geschrieben, aber eines verstehe ich nicht, daß ein reiner Militärschooter, wo Armeen sich die Köppfe einschlagen, plötzlich im SP Terroristen auftauchen müssen und die glorreiche US-Army mal wieder die Welt rettet. Nur die anderen sind böse, obwohl wir wissen, daß die USA auch Dreck am Stecken hat, wie neulich der NSA-Skandal gezeigt hat.


 
Ich glaube das liegt einfach daran, dass so ein Setting richtig einfach ist, man nimmt irgendeinen doofen Terroristen, die findet eh jeder blöd, schreibt irgendeine wüste Story zusammen und gut ist es. Designs für ausrüstung, Waffen, Fahrzeuge und Landschaften gibts schon, von daher ist das schnell gemacht.

In meinen Augen gibt es z.B. so wenig gute SciFi-Shooter, weil die Entwickler einfach zu faul sind sich selber Designs für Raumschiffe, Aliens, Planeten und Waffen auszudenken (geiches gilt auch für Filme in den letzten Jahren). Lieber irgendwas Bekanntes verwursten, als etwas vollkommen neues zu schaffen.


----------



## golani79 (8. Dezember 2013)

Kwengie schrieb:


> gut geschrieben, aber eines verstehe ich nicht, daß ein reiner Militärschooter, wo Armeen sich die Köppfe einschlagen, plötzlich im SP Terroristen auftauchen müssen und die glorreiche US-Army mal wieder die Welt rettet. Nur die anderen sind böse, obwohl wir wissen, daß die USA auch Dreck am Stecken hat, wie neulich der NSA-Skandal gezeigt hat.


 
Spiel halt ArmA - da gibts fiktiven Krieg ohne Terroristen.



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> In meinen Augen gibt es z.B. so wenig gute  SciFi-Shooter, weil die Entwickler einfach zu faul sind sich selber  Designs für Raumschiffe, Aliens, Planeten und Waffen auszudenken  (geiches gilt auch für Filme in den letzten Jahren). Lieber irgendwas  Bekanntes verwursten, als etwas vollkommen neues zu schaffen.


 
lol .. klar .. selten so gelacht ..


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2013)

Aus dem Grund fand ich die Mass Effect Triologie so genial. Wenn Teil 3 auch der schwächste der 3 Teile war.

@Golani: Ganz so unrecht hat er nicht. Schau Dir doch mal das Grundprinzip von 99% der neueren Militärshooter seit MW 1 oder wahlweise Homefront an: Amerikaner sind prinzipiell die Guten, als Böse halten entweder Asiaten (Chinesen, Koreaner), Turbanträger oder Russen den Kopf hin, wenns nicht gerade im 2. WK gegen die Deutschen geht. Die sind dann auch wahlweise strunzhohl oder als Deutscher ab und zu sogar ein Super-Zombie. Ziemlich einfallslos für meinen Geschmack.

Vor ein paar Jahren hieß es die 2. WK-Shooter sind ausgelutscht. Seit einiger Zeit gehts mir genauso mit den ganzen Shootern zum Thema Terroristen und Co. Da wünschte ich mir die Thematik 2. WK zurück. Zumal es dort noch mehr als genügend Geschichten gäbe, die man als Grundlage nehmen könnte, wenn man denn wöllte. Ohne daß es langweilig wäre. Aber nöö. In 99% der 2. WK Shooter heißt es entweder D-Day oder Erstürmung des Reichstags in Berlin. Dabei böten die 5 Kriegsjahre mehr als genug Optionen.


----------



## caliko (8. Dezember 2013)

shaboo schrieb:


> Auch hier hängt es natürlich davon ab, wie dieser Mechanismus eingesetzt wird. In Far Cry 3 beispielsweise hat man sich des Designs spannender (und mutmaßlich herausfordernder) Bosskämpfe einfach dadurch entledigt, dass man an diese Stellen QTEs gesetzt hat! Mehr Antiklimax in einem Spiel geht nun wirklich nicht; das ist einfach völlig indiskutabel. Wenn man QTEs braucht, um irgendein repetetives Spielprinzip aufzubrechen, dann sollte man sich vielleicht mal über sein Spielprinzip Gedanken machen und das Ganze nicht durch einen - wie ich finde - völlig geist- und anspruchslosen Reaktionstest übertünchen. Im übrigen ist's mit interaktiven Cutscenes wie mit dem Betreuungsgeld für Eltern: Außer den Bayern hat keine Sau danach gefragt und so was brauchen und wollen die meisten - zumindest in meinem Umfeld - gar nicht. Bei einer Cutscene möchte man sich zurück lehnen, ein Stück der Geschichte erzählt bekommen, etwas Atmosphäre vermittelt bekommen, einen Charakter kennen lernen oder was auch immer - aber ganz sicher nicht in permanenter Hektik oder Panik darauf warten müssen, wann denn nun wie schnell und in welcher Reihenfolge welche Tasten zu drücken sind. Wenn schon Innovationen, die eh gerne überbewertet werden, dann bitte nicht so einen Krampf ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ach komm, nicht jeder, dem beispielsweise albernes QTE-Tastengedrücke einfach zu dümmlich und zu anspruchlos ist, ist gleich ein Hardcore-Gamer, und ich schon gar nicht. Tatsächlich spiele ich aus Prinzip immer nur den zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, weil mir andere Dinge ebenso wichtig sind wie Herausforderung und ich mich von Spielen ungerne nerven lasse. Es ist genau so wie bei der Open World: Zwischen völligem Casual-Noob und extremem Hardcore-Gamer gibt's reichlich Platz für Anderes ...



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Gerade mit QTEs "aufgepeppte" Cutscenes hasse ich mit Leidenschaft! Lieber auf die Story & Charaktere vertrauen, den Spieler mal von Maus & Tastatur loslassen statt ihm (meist sinnbefreit) iwelche "W", "linke Maustaste", "Space" auf den Bildschirm zu klatschen


----------



## golani79 (8. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Golani: Ganz so unrecht hat er nicht. Schau Dir doch mal das Grundprinzip von 99% der neueren Militärshooter seit MW 1 oder wahlweise Homefront an: Amerikaner sind prinzipiell die Guten, als Böse halten entweder Asiaten (Chinesen, Koreaner), Turbanträger oder Russen den Kopf hin, wenns nicht gerade im 2. WK gegen die Deutschen geht. Die sind dann auch wahlweise strunzhohl oder als Deutscher ab und zu sogar ein Super-Zombie. Ziemlich einfallslos für meinen Geschmack.


 
Mein Kommentar bezog sich darauf, dass Entwickler zu faul seien, sich Designs  für SciFi Spiele auszudenken, was ich ehrlich gesagt, für absoluten Schwachsinn halte.
Wenn es nach dieser Logik ginge, dann dürfte es generell nur Spiele in einem bereits vorhandenem Setting geben - und selbst diese müssten dann in Umgebungen stattfinden, die es wirklich gibt, denn alles andere würde ja wieder Konzeptarbeit erfordern, wo wir dank Tut-Ench ja nun wissen, dass Concept Designer dafür ja zu faul sind .. lol ..


----------



## zorrk (8. Dezember 2013)

naja die guten shooter sind ja irgendwie nicht mehr präsent...
unreal tournament, quake,
stattdessen haben wir halt das 25ste CoD am start^^
ich fand schon die 2.weltkrieg schinken so extrem langweilig, und als es dann nurnoch um terroristengehirnwäsche ging hab ich die sowieso vollkommen ignoriert
hatte nun rechtlange spass an shootmania (ut ersatz)
und nun ist halt bf4 da.... das farcryblooddragon wäre mal interessant.... 
aber sosnt siehts tatsächlich seid jahren am shooter markt sehr tot aus...
immmer wieder aufgewärmter tee!
ich erhoffe mir atm noch recht viel von titanfall (nur leider gehen games die so extrem gepusht werden dann meist in den ersten wochen schon den bach runter....)

selbst das wirklich gute hl2 wird wohl nie einen nachfolger bekommen, und wenns tatsächlcih mal offiziell heisst es kommt ein hl3 haben die von valve schon längst alles verlernt weil sie kaum noch was auser dota und l4d machen...^^
ich glaube die ära der guten shooter (singleplayer vor allem) ist schon rum und wird nicht mehr kommen....
seht euch die zukunft an... bald gibts nur noch winkewinke tatschitatschi pc´s und konsolen... 
die games werden auch alle nur noch angybirds-CoD-edition heissen^^

mfg 
der schwarzseher^^


----------



## Tut_Ench (9. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar bezog sich darauf, dass Entwickler zu faul seien, sich Designs  für SciFi Spiele auszudenken, was ich ehrlich gesagt, für absoluten Schwachsinn halte.
> Wenn es nach dieser Logik ginge, dann dürfte es generell nur Spiele in einem bereits vorhandenem Setting geben - und selbst diese müssten dann in Umgebungen stattfinden, die es wirklich gibt, denn alles andere würde ja wieder Konzeptarbeit erfordern, wo wir dank Tut-Ench ja nun wissen, dass Concept Designer dafür ja zu faul sind .. lol ..



Punkt 1: Ich habe gesagt die Entwickler sind zu faul, nicht die Concept Designer, wenn schon rumpöbeln, dann bitte vorher richtig lesen. Denn ich denke es gibt viele talentierte Concept Designer da draußen, die abgefahrene Ideen haben, aber garnicht die Chance bekommen das umzusetzen.
Punkt 2: Ob es jetzt Faulheit der Entwickler ist oder der Publisher ist, das ist eigentlich egal. Wichtig ist, das diejenigen, die am Entscheidungshebel sitze selten Bock auf was Neues haben.
Etwas völlig Neues aus dem Boden zu stampfen bedeutet, zwei ganz entscheidende Dinge reinzustecken...*Zeit und Geld*...Spiele wie COD oder BF müssen zu niedrigen Kosten und in kurzer Zeit auf den Markt, weil sie einen Arsch voll Geld einspielen sollen. Da hat man keine Zeit erstmal ca. ein Jahr damit zu verbringen eine stimmige Welt oder ein ganzes Universum zu erschaffen. Bevor sie das tun, würden sie noch eher schnell auf Star Trek oder Star Wars aufsatteln und eine Lizenzgurke fabrizieren, denn in den Universen ist bereits alles komplett fertig. Rassen, Waffen, Kleidungsstile, Gebäude, Fahrzeuge, etc. ...mit Glück wird ein bisschen Zeit aufgewendet, um ein paar neue Varianten zu erzeugen, aber das Grundgerüst ist komplett vorhanden und kein Vergleich zu dem Aufwand, den man betreiben müsste, um etwas aus dem Nichts zu erschaffen.

Fürs Kino gilt das Gleiche. Warum nutzt man nicht die Gelegenheit und erschafft ein komplett neues SciFi-Universum, anstatt jetzt den 7.8. und 9. Star Wars zu drehen?
Ich bleibe dabei, es ist Faulheit gepaart mit der Angst, dass das Publikum es nicht mögen könnte. Die Gefahr der Akzeptanz besteht zwar auch beim Xten Star Wars, da hat man dann aber nicht soviel Zeit und Geld ins Konzept gesteckt.


----------



## EricZion (9. Dezember 2013)

Lieber Peter,

ganz ehrlich aber bei diesem Thema darf man ja wohl einen sehr wichtigen Punkt, den Du ausgelassen hast, nicht vernachlässigen.

Gerade grosse Magazine wie Ihr es seid und natürlich auch viele andere haben an dem mieserablen Zustand vieler Spiele einen großen Anteil. Ich finde, Dein Beitrag sticht da in ein Hornissennest, welches Ihr defintiv mit erbaut habt. Durch "pervers" hohe Wertungen für spieletechnsichen Schrott, zumindest inhaltlich betrachtet habt Ihr ein Stückweit dazu beigetragen, dass sich so ein Müll wie CoD, MoH, Battlefield usw. usw. so lange hat tragen lassen.

Jetzt auf den "Meckerzug" aufzuspringen und mitzupöbeln ist ja wohl völlig unglaubwürdig auch wenn ich es gut finde, soetwas überhaupt mal hier zu lesen. Youtuber wie Timm von Altf4games.de oder WarpticMo und sicher noch viele andere haben schon lange und vor allem deutlich vorher auf das angesprochene Thema aufmerksam gemacht.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es aber von Euch immernoch lustige 89er Wertungen und viele Gamer hatte sichger da schon Jean-Luc's Facepalm vorm inneren Auge.

Aber schon, dass auch PCGames aufgewacht ist! Weiter so.
Gruß
Eric


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Dezember 2013)

EricZion schrieb:


> Lieber Peter,
> 
> ganz ehrlich aber bei diesem Thema darf man ja wohl einen sehr wichtigen Punkt, den Du ausgelassen hast, nicht vernachlässigen.
> 
> ...



Eine Kolumne ist was Persönliches und spiegelt nicht zwangsweise zu 100 Prozent die Meinung der Redaktion/des Verlages wider. Ich sage es immer wieder: Als ich letztes Jahr mein erstes Call of Duty testen "durfte", hat es eine meines Erachtens realistische Wertung von 82 bekommen. In den Jahren zuvor hat die Serie stets deutlich höhere Wertungen eingefahren, das kann ich nicht wegargumentieren. Aber ich habe diese Tests damals ja auch nicht geschrieben ...


----------



## EricZion (9. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Eine Kolumne ist was Persönliches und spiegelt nicht zwangsweise zu 100 Prozent die Meinung der Redaktion/des Verlages wider. Ich sage es immer wieder: Als ich letztes Jahr mein erstes Call of Duty testen "durfte", hat es eine meines Erachtens realistische Wertung von 82 bekommen. In den Jahren zuvor hat die Serie stets deutlich höhere Wertungen eingefahren, das kann ich nicht wegargumentieren. Aber ich habe diese Tests damals ja auch nicht geschrieben ...


 
Nun, _ich persönlich_ finde ja, keiner der CoD-Teile hat eine Wertung über 75% verdient, wenn überhaupt. Aber meine Kritik galt auch nicht
Dir persönlich, das weißt Du ja hoffentlich.

Ich ärgere mich einfach nur darüber (und da bin ich sicherlich nicht allein), wie Milliarden-schwere Konzerne ehemals wirklich gute und
innovative Studios "feindlich übernehmen" um dann dank millionenschwerem Marketing dem Spieler penetrant jedes Jahr (CoD) den
selben Mist vor den Bildschirm zu laden.

Das ist ja schon fast fahrlässig, siehe Reilly. Oder auch ganz schlimm der Singleplayer-Mode von Battlefield 3/4!
Von dem Launch-Desaster von Battlefield 4 (3 war ja auch ein Drama) mal ganz abgesehen und so etwas kommt von Entwicklern bzw.
Publishern die so ziemlich das derzeitige Maß der Dinge sind oder zumindest so auftreten, also DICE bzw. EA.

Aber wie_ Ihr _ja in einem anderen Artikel schon sehr schön darstellt, sieht man es ja bei Activision nicht ganz so dramatisch, die Fans lieben CoD ja...

Realitätsverlust oder wie ist solch eine Einstellung zu interpretieren?


----------



## golani79 (9. Dezember 2013)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Ich habe gesagt die Entwickler sind zu faul, nicht die Concept Designer, wenn schon rumpöbeln, dann bitte vorher richtig lesen. Denn ich denke es gibt viele talentierte Concept Designer da draußen, die abgefahrene Ideen haben, aber garnicht die Chance bekommen das umzusetzen.


 
Ja schon klar - Entwickler selbst werden keine Concepts erstellen. Solltest du dich halt genauer ausdrücken. 
Außer du definierst als Entwickler das gesamte Team, wo dann Concept Designer auch wieder reinfallen.

Mich stört ja eher dein Punkt "Faulheit" - du hängst dich daran auf und schiebst es jemanden in die Schuhe, da ja alle Spiele nur so schnell und billig wie möglich auf den Markt gebracht werden sollen, wo natürlich die Zeit fehlt, Konzepte zu erstellen.
Was du aber zu vergessen scheinst, ist, dass auch Unmengen an Fantasyspielen auf den Markt kommen - wenns nach dir ginge, dann dürfte es ja nur Spiele geben bzw. dürften nur welche rauskommen, die in bereits bestehenden Settings spielen.
Aber selbst da bedarf es einiges an Konzeptarbeit - das scheinst du jedoch auszublenden.

Entscheidungen, Shooter mit Modern Warfare als Hintergrund zu entwickeln, hat ja wahrscheinlich auch überhaupt nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass sich diese immer noch sehr, sehr gut verkaufen. Nein .. ich denke auch, dass die wohl alle faul sind.

Erinnert mich an die Diskussion über Indiegames im Retrolook, wo den Devs ja auch Faulheit attestiert wurde .. lol ...

Aber wird wohl so sein


----------



## Tut_Ench (9. Dezember 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mich stört ja eher dein Punkt "Faulheit" - du hängst dich daran auf und schiebst es jemanden in die Schuhe, da ja alle Spiele nur so schnell und billig wie möglich auf den Markt gebracht werden sollen, wo natürlich die Zeit fehlt, Konzepte zu erstellen.
> Was du aber zu vergessen scheinst, ist, dass auch Unmengen an Fantasyspielen auf den Markt kommen - wenns nach dir ginge, dann dürfte es ja nur Spiele geben bzw. dürften nur welche rauskommen, die in bereits bestehenden Settings spielen.
> Aber selbst da bedarf es einiges an Konzeptarbeit - das scheinst du jedoch auszublenden.


Faulheit ist vielleicht etwas lapidar ausgedrückt, vielleicht ist es auch Geiz oder Zeitmangel, fehlender Mut für was Neues oder auch einfach nur Ideenlosigkeit. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum sich nur wenige Entwickler an was Neuem versuchen und ihre Spiele lieber an bekannte Settings koppeln.
Natürlich gibt es auch viele Fantasyspiele, aber um die geht's hier ja nicht.
Es gibt auch nicht nur Spiele, die in bestehenden Settings, das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Ich habe gesagt, dass es erheblich einfacher ist ein bekanntes Setting zu verwenden, als ein völlig neues zu entwerfen. BioShock ist da z.B. eine der herausragendsten Marken.



> Entscheidungen, Shooter mit Modern Warfare als Hintergrund zu entwickeln, hat ja wahrscheinlich auch überhaupt nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass sich diese immer noch sehr, sehr gut verkaufen. Nein .. ich denke auch, dass die wohl alle faul sind.


Natürlich verkaufen die sich wie geschnitten Brot und bekommen X Ableger, DLCs und sonstwas noch spendiert, ist ja auch logisch, der Publisher will ja weiterverdienen.
Mit Battlefield 2140 haben sie ja vor einigen Jahren wenigstens den Versuch unternommen, das Szenario etwas weiter zu treiben, sind aber ziemlich abgeschmatzt. Es ist klar, dass so ein Publisher und die Entwickler lieber wieder in ihr gwohntes Fahrwasser zurückkehren und daran sind auch die Spieler nicht ganz unschuldig.



> Erinnert mich an die Diskussion über Indiegames im Retrolook, wo den Devs ja auch Faulheit attestiert wurde .. lol ...


Die Diskussion kenn ich nicht, ich find Indiespiele ala Terraria oder Starbound großartig, gerade wegen ihrer Retrografik.


----------



## DopeSkillz (11. Dezember 2013)

keine editoren, keine MOD-möglichkeiten, keine möglichkeit für die Leute sich bei laune zuhalten... das ist das problem von den meisten neuen AAA titeln was auch bestimmt mit den konsolen zusammen hängt... man muss halt für die Spieler programmieren und sich mit weniger umsatz begnügen nicht alle 12 monate was raubringen und sich so echte Fans heranzüchten. da aber alle auf konsole setzen und daraufhin programmieren kommen solche sachen wie ne echte community zu kurtz und die Spieler sind auch schnell wieder weg und gelangweilt. militärshooter wird es immer geben, man darf die Leute nur nicht verarschen mit 200 CODs in 3 jahren oder einem BF4 das ja eigentlich nur ein addon zu bf3 ist... aber die gier wird überall in jedem bereich des lebens immer perverser...


----------



## transwarp2010 (6. Februar 2017)

Als ehemaliger Shooter-Fan bin ich's leider mittlerweile leid mit jedweder Wumme auf alles zu schießen, was sich bewegt. Das sind keine guten Story-Inhalte mehr, wenn sie es je waren.
In letzter Zeit habe ich mich  mehr dem Survival-Genre gewidmet, das mal andere Probleme bringt, als der Granatenvorrat im sinnlosen Gemetzel.
Eine gute Simulation fesselt mich ebenfalls mehr, als das Erfüllen von Missionen, bei denen man sich fragt, welchen Sinn sie erfüllen.
Ich will heute von anderen Dingen begeistert werden als von trashigen Explosionen. Manchmal genieße ich einfach die Ruhe am Strand von ARK oder eine coole Auslieferungsfahrt mit dem LKW. Will sagen: Ich bin des Ballerns und des fragwürdigen Tötens virtueller Charactere überdrüssig, weil's echt keinen Spaß macht. Weder im ersten, noch im dritten Weltkrieg.


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2017)

Der Thread ist über 3 Jahre alt.


----------

